# KKF Massdrop II - Xerxes



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

While we are still swooning over Robin's Honyaki mass-drop, the three of us have been busy......

We have listened to what you asked for:
A young, up and coming bladesmith...
Someone perhaps not that well known...
Reasonable price...
Different geography...
Etc.

In good KKF form, we decided to ignore all of your suggestions and went with something completely different. 

We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.

But it will be epic 

Stay tuned...


----------



## pow_pow

count me in


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> It will be absurdly unaffordable.



Sold!


----------



## M1k3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> While we are still swooning over Robin's Honyaki mass-drop, the three of us have been busy......
> 
> We have listened to what you asked for:
> A young, up and coming bladesmith...
> Someone perhaps not that well known...
> Reasonable price...
> Different geography...
> Etc.
> 
> In good KKF form, we decided to ignore all of your suggestions and went with something completely different.
> 
> We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.
> 
> But it will be epic
> 
> Stay tuned...


CJA?


----------



## Giovanny Torres

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.




Tf?


----------



## choochoochop

How well will I be able to grate cheese with it?


----------



## MowgFace

Does that mean we’re not doing the 2nd heat of the Dalman Massdrop? I know he was gonna take some time off between them...but


----------



## Bigbbaillie

Money that I don't have for a knife I have never seen or touched before!?!?!?! 
Count me in baby!!!!

Anything as long as someone says it is epic and can cut things.


----------



## captaincaed




----------



## FishmanDE

Can I get in on this?


----------



## Tristan

Found the second thread. Camping


----------



## ian

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.





Bigbbaillie said:


> Count me in baby!!!!





pow_pow said:


> count me in





tostadas said:


> Sold!





FishmanDE said:


> Can I get in on this?



.... ?


----------



## lemeneid

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.


This just screams TF


----------



## ExistentialHero

I lost track of the first drop thread about nine hundred posts ago. What's going on? Can I buy a cool knife?


----------



## juice

Giovanny Torres said:


> Tf?


Did I miss the bit where it said: "needs fixing before it can be used?"



ExistentialHero said:


> I lost track of the first drop thread about nine hundred posts ago. What's going on? Can I buy a cool knife?


You can do that on BST any day of the week, pretty much.


----------



## McMan

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.


CJA?!


----------



## McMan

Or... Dalman drop 2.0
All 225mm, full tang western with oak slab handles, convex grind, saw steel, a few hundred bucks cheaper...
He made some "sawjihikis" like this. Time for a batch of 50 gyuto  Paging @RDalman


----------



## LostHighway

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.
> But it will be epic
> Stay tuned...



Taking you at your word you've persuaded me - total pass on my part.


----------



## RockyBasel

More to come soon


----------



## Darktrader

So in!


----------



## AT5760

Intrigued, but I’m probably gonna have some fun with my shiny new Dalman before jumping in another one. Plus, my wife would stuff an s-grind straight between my ribs...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

AT5760 said:


> Plus, my wife would stuff an s-grind straight between my ribs...



Lucky it's thin and the wound won't be large, just hope for a good spot. I'll ship it to the hospital no worries.


----------



## drsmp

Kramer meteorite gyutos! Sorry to ruin the surprise


----------



## Todd762

This should be interesting. Watching for details


----------



## BillHanna

Kato KU deba?


----------



## applepieforbreakfast

A @ma_sha1 collaboration with Shigefusa?


----------



## Dan E

Am in this time as well! Excited to see what's on the plate next..


----------



## esoo

Still my vote...


esoo said:


> Next Massdrop: TF blanks, sent to Konosuke for finishing and then to JoBone for handles....


----------



## Dan E

will it have his face on the box though? Hopefully hand-painted this time to get a proper pricing done for the knife!


----------



## M1k3

Dan E said:


> will it have his face on the box though?


Gaku, Kosuke or JoBone?


----------



## Dan E

M1k3 said:


> Gaku, Kosuke or JoBone?



This wonderful, pretty, likable and joyful person, of course


----------



## Pointless1

Burrfection?


----------



## DavidPF

Bigbbaillie said:


> Anything as long as someone says it is epic and can cut things.


Sounds like a great statement for someone's resumé:



> *I am epic, and I can cut things.*


----------



## Dull_Apex

How are we meant to see the announcement when the thread will be filled with  shi  on topic and highly relevant postings?


----------



## ian

Maybe it would be prudent to have a different thread where the rules and identity of the maker are just clearly stated in the first post, instead of making the first few pages some sort of teaser...


----------



## xxxclx

Surprised no one has mentioned the possibility of a Chelsea miller mass drop yet…


----------



## DavidPF

xxxclx said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the possibility of a Chelsea miller mass drop yet…


For other mass drops, there's always the remote possibility that someone might file a complaint. Your suggestion, however, is the only one I know of for which someone might need to complaint a file.


----------



## DavidPF

ian said:


> prudent


Word not in the KKF glossary; likely to be ignored.


----------



## lemeneid

M1k3 said:


> Gaku, Kosuke or JoBone?


It’s an old man band trio, bigger than Rolling Stones and Pink Floyd


----------



## M1k3

lemeneid said:


> It’s an old man band trio, bigger than Rolling Stones and Pink Floyd


Motorhead?


----------



## M1k3

Dan E said:


> This wonderful, pretty, likable and joyful person, of course
> 
> View attachment 119055


Mr. Wine before cheese himself!


----------



## TSF415

I'm in on the TF but I'm still going to talk **** about it the whole time. lol


----------



## benhendy

In again (well hopefully!)


----------



## DavidPF

TSF415 said:


> I'm in on the TF but I'm still going to talk **** about it the whole time. lol


The TF is like a gold-plated enema; you still end up taking it where you didn't want to take it, but you do your best to look happy because you know how much it cost.


----------



## TSF415

DavidPF said:


> The TF is like a gold-plated enema; you still end up taking it where you didn't want to take it, but you do your best to look happy because you know how much it cost.



You're weird man


----------



## DavidPF

TSF415 said:


> You're weird man


Yes. Not _nearly_ as weird as Btch-Face-Knife-Box-Dude, but weird enough.


----------



## Penan

Exciting with a new massdrop


----------



## big_adventure

The best part of my recent Denka purchase - no photo on the box.


----------



## msum

Dear NKW and RB,

Put me on the list and make it not unaffordable, I say.


----------



## fritze

Yes, massdrop 2.0!


----------



## big_adventure

I'll wait to hear details on the drop, but these things seem fun (I'm in the other active one at the moment) and I'm almost certain to want to play too.


----------



## WiriWiri

Cold-blooded reason says that this is a knife I don’t know anything about and almost certainly don‘t need.

Every other fibre of my being is curious and shouting ‘WANT’ however.

So (probably) count me in for the Itou X Nesmuk Ubercarbon Tuna Slicer then


----------



## BillHanna

kigami honyaki hamokiri with handles by @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## nwshull

Pointless1 said:


> Burrfection?


TF Denkas, sent to someone for fine polish, finishing, and custom handles.... then laser etch on "By Ryky Tran"


----------



## RockyBasel

Next week, we will post some more details - so far, all of you are wrong


----------



## Tristan

Kamon Dentys?
Halcyon Forge pattern Damascus?


----------



## tostadas

My guess is kemadi


----------



## 9fingeredknife

@bryan03 380 sujis with harpoon tips?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Is the KKF Massdrop 2.0 knife based on one (or more) of the sub-threads from this original ...






what would your dream knife be like?


if you could have anything you could imagine simply get made for you. what would it be? personally i would probably go for a single bevel santoku. quite beefy. 180x60 or so. edge steel: some hss powder. clad in stainless hardened damascus. since i dont like scatches. handle would be some really...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## RockyBasel

MontezumaBoy said:


> Is the KKF Massdrop 2.0 knife based on one (or more) of the sub-threads from this original ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what would your dream knife be like?
> 
> 
> if you could have anything you could imagine simply get made for you. what would it be? personally i would probably go for a single bevel santoku. quite beefy. 180x60 or so. edge steel: some hss powder. clad in stainless hardened damascus. since i dont like scatches. handle would be some really...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


That would be a NEIN!!


----------



## RockyBasel

Only thing I can say is to ponder if knives can be made from wrought iron from wagons, bells, etc. what about rasps?

also, innovation is key in any field. What about having one side of the knife capable of being used to create lemon zest


----------



## BillHanna

RockyBasel said:


> That would be a NEIN!!


9nine?


----------



## RockyBasel

Getting close......

Not

but bear with us, after the weekend, we will be releasing much more information


----------



## McMan

RockyBasel said:


> Getting close......
> 
> Not
> 
> but bear with us, after the weekend, we will be releasing much more information


It's Mert, isn't it?
Fancy HVB massdrop?


----------



## Krouton

RockyBasel said:


> what about rasps?



Chelsea Miller confirmed


----------



## M1k3

RockyBasel said:


> Only thing I can say is to ponder if knives can be made from wrought iron from wagons, bells, etc. what about rasps?
> 
> also, innovation is key in any field. What about having one side of the knife capable of being used to create lemon zest


CM or TF?


----------



## RockyBasel

M1k3 said:


> CM or TF?


----------



## IsoJ

Xerxes 6 steel western damascus


----------



## Nagakin

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> It will be absurdly unaffordable.


I was 2 spots from the 1st drop, so I'm with this


----------



## tostadas

M1k3 said:


> CM or TF?


How bout a collab between the two. Rasp work by CM, with handle and box by TF. Maybe also an insert from Ikea so it can be put in the dishwasher


----------



## banzai_burrito

Ah hell. My curiosity is piqued, I'm in.


----------



## big_adventure

tostadas said:


> How bout a collab between the two. Rasp work by CM, *with handle and box by TF.* Maybe also an insert from Ikea so it can be put in the dishwasher



You are really cherry-picking the best parts there.


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> You are really cherry-picking the best parts there.


LMAO!


----------



## kidsos

Have not read anything of the last 3 pages but I am in


----------



## phoka

Very interesting and look forward to it!


----------



## PeterL

This sounds great, I’m in if I can!


----------



## Marcelo Amaral

I'm in!


----------



## BillHanna

Milan Gravier 26C3 unagisaki (edo style), eel leather wrapped handle, and don’t skimp on the fake hay.


----------



## nwshull

Is it a honyaki bread knife?


----------



## RockyBasel

nwshull said:


> Is it a honyaki bread knife?


 close, but actually it’s a Honyaki Pizza slicer


----------



## ExistentialHero

RockyBasel said:


> close, but actually it’s a Honyaki Pizza slicer



I'll take three!


----------



## crocca86

Sounds promising!!!


----------



## ModRQC

ExistentialHero said:


> I'll take three!



There's only one Hamon available per participant though.


----------



## lemeneid

How about a western handle CM knife polished and finished by TF with a pink hello kitty shigefusa handle and dick-shaped hamon on one side and mazaki’s face on the other?


----------



## Barashka

Maumasi?

Not sure about the "not popular" bit though, this would also sell like no tomorrow ..


----------



## rmrf

Guessing is almost more fun than knowing! 

Honyaki CCK?


----------



## bruce8088

tostadas said:


> My guess is kemadi



dude, they are already a massdrop from russia hahaha - they go for like 250 direct lmao, this post would be massdrop ^2 instead of massdrop 2 bahhahahah


----------



## DavidPF

Everyone in a mashup like that needs to contribute their best work.

What we do is, we get lots of _really_ good knife makers to make knives, without handles. Because knives are what they're best at.

Then we get lots of amazing handle peoples to put handles on them. Because handle making is what _they're_ best at.

And then... the dramatic part... we buy two flashy-looking hammers and two small workbenches, and we set up our celebrity-studded live-streaming event, at which TF and CM set each of these beautiful knives on a workbench and give each of them a single symbolic whack with their hammer, which adds massively to the price for no reason except they're famous. Because adding massively to ... etc


----------



## big_adventure

If you are going to go for single, symbolic, value-multiplying whacks, can't we hire Bob Kramer for like a half an hour? That should be enough time to smack each blade once and double* our investments. 

* I'm being super-conservative here.


----------



## cotedupy

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.



I have a nakiri already


----------



## rogue108

_I'm_ interested. Waiting for the details


----------



## RockyBasel

DavidPF said:


> Everyone in a mashup like that needs to contribute their best work.
> 
> What we do is, we get lots of _really_ good knife makers to make knives, without handles. Because knives are what they're best at.
> 
> Then we get lots of amazing handle peoples to put handles on them. Because handle making is what _they're_ best at.
> 
> And then... the dramatic part... we buy two flashy-looking hammers and two small workbenches, and we set up our celebrity-studded live-streaming event, at which TF and CM set each of these beautiful knives on a workbench and give each of them a single symbolic whack with their hammer, which adds massively to the price for no reason except they're famous. Because adding massively to ... etc


This is good


----------



## lemeneid

Barashka said:


> Maumasi?


I will buy this.

- JML circa 2020


----------



## wind88

bruce8088 said:


> dude, they are already a massdrop from russia hahaha - they go for like 250 direct lmao, this post would be massdrop ^2 instead of massdrop 2 bahhahahah



Need to make sure they drop with plenty of sandpaper to sand the sticky city off the finish and flat grind.


----------



## esoo

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> We will be pursuing something not for the faint-hearted. This knife will not be popular. It will cause debate. It will be absurdly unaffordable.
> 
> But it will be epic
> 
> Stay tuned...



For epic, I'd think a Damascus gyuto by HHH knives or @DevinT would fit the bill.


----------



## RockyBasel

esoo said:


> For epic, I'd think a Damascus gyuto by HHH knives or @DevinT would fit the bill.



how about a Heiji black Damascus?


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Is the massdrop going to be limited to 50 people? Does it also entail learning ancient ninja arts and a variety of other exciting outdoor activities? 

Then my guess is it must be the very special Carter blade and all knives will be hand made during their stay at the ranch during their ninja training ... I hope one of the pro's gets to go ... you might have to do all the cooking though ... a little less time for some of the ninja stuff but still ...






Founding Patron Adventure – Honest Edge Ranch







www.honestranch.com





Fits the bill IMO ... I hope covid-19 rules allows all the interested non-americans an opportunity to be involved in the massdrop but likely there would be some other method (developed by Mr Carter) to slip those interested into the US (under cover of darkness in a french wine barrel floated down from Canada sort of thing) to be a part of this unique massdrop!


----------



## BillHanna

Birgersson folding knives w masur birch scales


----------



## alterwisser

Come on @RockyBasel , tell them already that it’s a Zwilling with a pink handle!


----------



## BillHanna

What about a pink Dick?


----------



## Chang

subbin' in!


----------



## pleue

my guess is mazaki damascus nakiris


----------



## BillHanna

BillHanna said:


> Birgersson folding knives w masur birch scales


I actually really want this, now. Massdrops 3-7
Birgersson, Gravier, Raquin, Xerxes, then back to Dalman.


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> I actually really want this, now. Massdrops 3-7
> Birgersson, Gravier, Raquin, Xerxes, then back to Dalman.



at least 3/4 are IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## BillHanna

I’m a dreamer, baby!

That’s what our master negotiators are for! Hop to it, @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BillHanna said:


> I’m a dreamer, baby!
> 
> That’s what our master negotiators are for! Hop to it, @nakiriknaifuwaifu



I have absolutely no idea who any of these smiths are, I only know TF 


Negotiations are futile. The massdrop smith has been chosen.


----------



## TSF415

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I have absolutely no idea who any of these smiths are


Perfect. They must be young smiths you want to get to know. Meets the first criteria


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

TSF415 said:


> Meets the first criteria



You know, I might have heard of this Dalman guy on the forums from time to time. Something about bespoke penile wa handles?

Maybe he'll make us tall nakiri/cleavers once he's back from retirement, eh @RDalman?

I have been trying for one for a very long time, the answer is no due to a legitimate reason. But just cuz Robin said no doesn't mean I can't keep poking him about it.


----------



## RDalman

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> You know, I might have heard of this Dalman guy on the forums from time to time. Something about bespoke penile wa handles?
> 
> Maybe he'll make us tall nakiri/cleavers once he's back from retirement, eh @RDalman?
> 
> I have been trying for one for a very long time, the answer is no due to a legitimate reason. But just cuz Robin said no doesn't mean I can't keep poking him about it.


Maybe, but only penile handles if so


----------



## ian

.


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> I’m a dreamer, baby!
> 
> That’s what our master negotiators are for! Hop to it, @nakiriknaifuwaifu


----------



## ian

RDalman said:


> Maybe, but only penile handles if so



There can be only one. And it is mine*. Alllll miiiiine!


*willing to trade for Shigefusa Kitaeji 300mm yo sujihiki


----------



## BillHanna

ian said:


> There can be only one. And it is mine. Allllllll minnnne!!!


How about I get a folder, so yours is definitely bigger than mine?


----------



## preizzo

M1k3 said:


> CJA?


If it's him it will take 5 years before knives are done


----------



## M1k3

preizzo said:


> If it's him it will take 5 years before knives are done


There was no mention of the Massdrop v2.0 happening in a timely manner.


----------



## M1k3

M1k3 said:


> There was no mention of the Massdrop v2.0 happening in a timely manner.


Or mention of playing '20 questions/pictures' with the maker to order a knife.


----------



## M1k3

@nakiriknaifuwaifu is the maker you're working with fashionable?


----------



## BillHanna

M1k3 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu is the maker you're working with fashionable?


NO DAMMY


----------



## alterwisser

M1k3 said:


> @nakiriknaifuwaifu is the maker you're working with fashionable?



You mean: skinny jeans and flamboyant shoes?


----------



## M1k3

alterwisser said:


> You mean: skinny jeans and flamboyant shoes?


Scarf. Can't forget the scarf.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*The goal of this knife was to design an uncompromising beast in the kitchen: both visually striking and extremely high performance. A complete package that provides the feeling of joy that comes with knowing you are holding a very special knife in your hand

So, let’s share some specs shall we:

Knife type: wa-Gyuto *
*Slots: 20*

*Sizing: 225mm x 55mm <or> 250mm x 58mm

Grind: Convex workhorse (Kato WH-esque), aggressive distal taper, onion destroying tip

A strong workhorse with a convex grind (similar to Kato WH), a healthy distal taper, and a finely ground tip for for onion killer performance. Classic willow leaf profile, with the tip at mid-point of heel.

Steel: 5-layer Sanmai (Gomai) - Cutting edge of 1.2562, an intermediate layer of nickel, and cladding made of 1.2767

The 1.2562 core is a tool steel with a high tungsten content and will be taken to 66 HRC. It has great wear resistance and toughness while still being easy on the stones.

The 1.2767 cladding will be at 55 HRC to make it insensitive to scratches. It’s also a little less reactive than “normal” tool steel and forms a very stable patina. The combination is worry-free and the contrast between side layers and core steel will be preserved for a very long time.

Handle: Stabilized grey-black curly maple with fiber spacer*

//

*Tomorrow, we will provide you with insights into the hand-forging process to be used by the smith. He is a master. As you are about to see, the forging process is meticulous and is designed to bring out the best qualities of the materials.

This knife will be absurdly expensive and un-affordable. But we don't care. Chances are you won’t either *


----------



## MOCDaddy

You love to see it.


----------



## captaincaed

This sounds suspiciously like Jannis


----------



## TSF415




----------



## crocca86

Looking forward to see!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> This sounds suspiciously like Jannis


 
Doesn’t it? Only problem is Jannis is back-logged until 2022 and he would not do something like this


----------



## Receiver52

My curiosity is definitely piqued


----------



## Jason183

Sounds like Xerxes or Benjamin Kamon


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Doesn’t it? Only problem is Jannis is back-logged until 2022 and he would not do something like this


That's what's bugging me. He used to do batches.
Could be Tobias, he's worked with similar construction and steels


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Marius Smide also worked those materials in the past I think


----------



## captaincaed

removed


----------



## captaincaed

There's this super high end Swiss(?) smith that's slipping my mind, developed his own steel. Younger guy. Maybe it's him. Or Achim Wirtz.


----------



## FishmanDE

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *The goal of this knife was to design an uncompromising beast in the kitchen: both visually striking and extremely high performance. A complete package that provides the feeling of joy that comes with knowing you are holding a very special knife in your hand
> 
> So, let’s share some specs shall we:
> 
> Knife type: wa-Gyuto *
> *Slots: 20*
> 
> *Sizing: 225mm x 55mm <or> 250mm x 58mm
> 
> Grind: Convex workhorse (Kato WH-esque), aggressive distal taper, onion destroying tip
> 
> A strong workhorse with a convex grind (similar to Kato WH), a healthy distal taper, and a finely ground tip for for onion killer performance. Classic willow leaf profile, with the tip at mid-point of heel.
> 
> Steel: 5-layer Sanmai (Gomai) - Cutting edge of 1.2562, an intermediate layer of nickel, and cladding made of 1.2767
> 
> The 1.2562 core is a tool steel with a high tungsten content and will be taken to 66 HRC. It has great wear resistance and toughness while still being easy on the stones.
> 
> The 1.2767 cladding will be at 55 HRC to make it insensitive to scratches. It’s also a little less reactive than “normal” tool steel and forms a very stable patina. The combination is worry-free and the contrast between side layers and core steel will be preserved for a very long time.
> 
> Handle: Stabilized grey-black curly maple with fiber spacer*
> 
> //
> 
> *Tomorrow, we will provide you with insights into the hand-forging process to be used by the smith. He is a master. As you are about to see, the forging process is meticulous and is designed to bring out the best qualities of the materials.
> 
> This knife will be absurdly expensive and un-affordable. But we don't care. Chances are you won’t either *


----------



## Barmoley

captaincaed said:


> There's this super high end Swiss(?) smith that's slipping my mind, developed his own steel. Younger guy. Maybe it's him. Or Achim Wirtz.


Yes, sounds like Marco Guldimann, and if true also fits the expensive and unaffordable bit. He is a master though and having one of his knives would be a privilege.


----------



## YG420

Hoping its Catcheside


----------



## TSF415

Barmoley said:


> Yes, sounds like Marco Guldimann, and if true also fits the expensive and unaffordable bit. He is a master though and having one of his knives would be a privilege.


Well if it is him, I’ll be happily buying up deals on BST as people try to raise 5k.


----------



## Jason183

Not familiar with the 1.2562 steel, after some research found it’s the equivalent of Aogami Super or even better? Some said it’s the best carbon steel, that’s interesting.


----------



## Barmoley

Jason183 said:


> Not familiar with the 1.2562 steel, after some research found it’s the equivalent of Aogami Super or even better? Some said it’s the best carbon steel, that’s interesting.


1.2562 is excellent especially when done by someone like Marco Toughness Improvement of High Carbon Tungsten Steel 1.2562 - Knife Steel Nerds

might very well be one of the best of commonly used “simple” carbon steels used in kitchen knives.


----------



## rmrf

Wow. These are going to be a beautiful. I'm probably priced out of contention but man will I love looking at the pictures and living vicariously. These massdrops are the best; I'm glad to be along for the ride.


----------



## Luftmensch

Any chance the mystery maker will be as awesome as @RDalman in documenting the built on KKF? So that the rest of us in the peanut gallery can enjoy the experience vicariously?


----------



## DavidPF

big_adventure said:


> If you are going to go for single, symbolic, value-multiplying whacks, can't we hire Bob Kramer for like a half an hour? That should be enough time to smack each blade once and double* our investments.


You're right, though it muddies the waters to some extent because clearly Kramer is competent.


----------



## alterwisser

Barmoley said:


> 1.2562 is excellent especially when done by someone like Marco Toughness Improvement of High Carbon Tungsten Steel 1.2562 - Knife Steel Nerds
> 
> might very well be one of the best of commonly used “simple” carbon steels used in kitchen knives.



I love my Smides in 1.2562. Holds an edge like no other carbon I have.


----------



## LazerTornado

The massdrop hypemachine is real!


----------



## RockyBasel

Luftmensch said:


> Any chance the mystery maker will be as awesome as @RDalman in documenting the built on KKF? So that the rest of us in the peanut gallery can enjoy the experience vicariously?



Absolutely! This is not only about getting a knife, it is also about getting to know the knife-maker, their philosophy, and to support a single-craftsman business and artisinal knife-making. 

The mystery-smith will be posting a video in about 2 weeks, and then I think you will all know who it is


----------



## LostHighway

This doesn't sound nearly as much like the conspicuous consumption fetish piece I inferred from the teaser post by @nakiriknaifuwaifu. I love the idea of the 225 x 55 size. All that said I think cost is going to be a barrier for me. I don't belong to either the class where a knife north of $700 USD is a trivial expense or among the extreme obsessives who will spend that kind of money, regardless of their finances, on a hand tool. The utils don't make sense for me.


----------



## Chopper88

Considering the first massdrop, where there was no mention of ridiculous unnafordability, I'd be surprised if this was going to be $700.


----------



## SolidSnake03

Well I’m in, this is interesting for sure


----------



## ian

I just don’t get everyone saying that they’re in without even knowing the smith or a ballpark price. That is completely nuts. Is everyone here a billionaire?


----------



## BillHanna

BST is about to get BUCKWILD


----------



## AT5760

In or out (probably out this time), it’s awesome to see this happening in the KKF community. Seeing more details on Robin’s process was cool; I really hope this maker has a similar interest in doing so.


----------



## Michi

Chopper88 said:


> Considering the first massdrop, where there was no mention of ridiculous unnafordability, I'd be surprised if this was going to be $700.


Including shipping and box, my Dalman cost AUD 810, which is about USD 625 at the current exchange rate. We are no longer in territory that most people would call affordable. Heck, most people blanch when they are told at the local mall that some knife block with five knives and a pair of kitchen shears is going to set them back USD 200…


----------



## RockyBasel

This is not going to be affordable at all folks. But this how we roll - what can I say


----------



## Dan E

still in on this one -- who needs two kidneys anways!


----------



## RockyBasel

Dan E said:


> still in on this one -- who needs two kidneys anways!


Haha - while not affordable, it will still be a value priced knife


----------



## LostHighway

Have a thought for the salt of the earth


----------



## Knivperson

I'm on it as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

LostHighway said:


> Have a thought for the salt of the earth



Too funny! Perfect lyrics to this discussion


----------



## Chopper88

Michi said:


> Including shipping and box, my Dalman cost AUD 810, which is about USD 625 at the current exchange rate. We are no longer in territory that most people would call affordable. Heck, most people blanch when they are told at the local mall that some knife block with five knives and a pair of kitchen shears is going to set them back USD 200…



Yeah exactly what I meant, that was already around that price point, and was never called unaffordable. 

You were lucky being outside the EU 
Total was 6932 SEK for me, $815.
Still happy with it though.


----------



## nwshull

Interested in seeing the price and more info.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> This is not going to be affordable at all folks. But this how we roll - what can I say


----------



## MOCDaddy

Was assuming it was gonna be in the 1100-1300 range as that feels closer to “unaffordable”


----------



## lemeneid

MOCDaddy said:


> Was assuming it was gonna be in the 1100-1300 range as that feels closer to “unaffordable”


For anyone spilling cash for Katos, Shigs, Tansus, Xerxes, etc.. it’s still very affordable.


----------



## Jason183

Anything above 2K value I’d be considered unaffordable, with the mass drop discount probably lands around 1.5k, I be surprised if it’s less 1K.


----------



## Chopper88

I can't imagine anyone will give a $500 discount on a $2000 knife.


----------



## Chopper88

I wonder if @nakiriknaifuwaifu's reaction means he'll prove me wrong 

I'm just sitting back and waiting for details


----------



## alterwisser

Seeing the comments .... a lot of people will be very surprised.


----------



## ian

alterwisser said:


> Seeing the comments .... a lot of people will be very surprised.



Are you the smith?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

alterwisser said:


> Seeing the comments .... a lot of people will be very surprised.



People keep mentioning CM 

I don't think people are going to be surprised by the gold plated CM suminagashi raspmascus XXL chukabocho + accessory handmade shigefusa honyaki slapchop that we had planned...


----------



## alterwisser

ian said:


> Are you the smith?



for the right price I’ll be whatever you want me to be


----------



## alterwisser

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> People keep mentioning CM
> 
> I don't think people are going to be surprised by the gold plated CM suminagashi raspmascus XXL chukabocho + accessory handmade shigefusa honyaki slapchop that we had planned...



they do because they secretly all have a major crush on her ... knives!


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> for the right price I’ll be whatever you want me to be


----------



## hmh

This is similar: Gyuto Go Mai Special


----------



## alterwisser

hmh said:


> This is similar: Gyuto Go Mai Special


Not even close


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*For the steel nerds out there (myself included) - here’s a note we received from the smith about the hand-forged process he will go-through to make each knife. Each knife will be made from hand in its entirety - from tip to handle.

As we have already shared, the knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767. We call it Go-mai, but the smith prefers to refer to it as San-Mai

From the smith:

//

The knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767.

The steels:
The core steel (1.2562) is a tool steel with a high tungsten content with the following composition: C = 1.45%, W = 3.0%, Cr = 0.3%, V = 0.2%. I'll temper the steel at 66hrc. The steel is characterized by a high hardness and very good wear resistance with good toughness at the same time.

The 1.2767 for the side layers is a tool steel with the following composition: C = 0.45%, Ni = 4.0%, Cr = 1.5%, Mo = 0.25%. The steel has a working hardness of approx. 55hrc. This makes it insensitive to scratches.

For heat treatment: I forge the core steel with an initial thickness of 60mm down to approx. 12mm within one heat. I do that at a forging start temperature of just 900 degrees. Then I pack the three-layer starting package. After fire welding at 970 degrees, I forge the approx. 50mm thick three-layer starting package within one heat to approx. 10mm. Again at a starting temperature of only 900 degrees. Then I forge the blank to its final shape. I warm the blank to a maximum of 820 degrees and cool it down to below 720 degrees after each forging. After forging, the blank is normalized by pendulum annealing and then soft annealed. This process produces very small and finely divided carbides and a very fine structure.

//

As you have read, 1.2562 has a very favorable composition, and more importantly, the smith knows how extract its full potential.
Now, I wonder just who that smith is… *


----------



## Chopper88




----------



## Carl Kotte

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *For the steel nerds out there (myself included) - here’s a note we received from the smith about the hand-forged process he will go-through to make each knife. Each knife will be made from hand in its entirety - from tip to handle.
> 
> As we have already shared, the knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767. We call it Go-mai, but the smith prefers to refer to it as San-Mai
> 
> From the smith:
> 
> //
> 
> The knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767.
> 
> The steels:
> The core steel (1.2562) is a tool steel with a high tungsten content with the following composition: C = 1.45%, W = 3.0%, Cr = 0.3%, V = 0.2%. I'll temper the steel at 66hrc. The steel is characterized by a high hardness and very good wear resistance with good toughness at the same time.
> 
> The 1.2767 for the side layers is a tool steel with the following composition: C = 0.45%, Ni = 4.0%, Cr = 1.5%, Mo = 0.25%. The steel has a working hardness of approx. 55hrc. This makes it insensitive to scratches.
> 
> For heat treatment: I forge the core steel with an initial thickness of 60mm down to approx. 12mm within one heat. I do that at a forging start temperature of just 900 degrees. Then I pack the three-layer starting package. After fire welding at 970 degrees, I forge the approx. 50mm thick three-layer starting package within one heat to approx. 10mm. Again at a starting temperature of only 900 degrees. Then I forge the blank to its final shape. I warm the blank to a maximum of 820 degrees and cool it down to below 720 degrees after each forging. After forging, the blank is normalized by pendulum annealing and then soft annealed. This process produces very small and finely divided carbides and a very fine structure.
> 
> //
> 
> As you have read, 1.2562 has a very favorable composition, and more importantly, the smith knows how extract its full potential.
> Now, I wonder just who that smith is… *


Bla bla bla, I’ll trade him my tf!


----------



## Barmoley

This sounds really good. Same process as before when details are revealed people will sign up and you will pick 20?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Barmoley said:


> Same process as before when details are revealed people will sign up and you will pick 20?



Pretty similar, yeah


----------



## LostHighway

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *For the steel nerds out there (myself included) - here’s a note we received from the smith about the hand-forged process he will go-through to make each knife. Each knife will be made from hand in its entirety - from tip to handle.
> 
> As we have already shared, the knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767. We call it Go-mai, but the smith prefers to refer to it as San-Mai
> 
> From the smith:
> 
> //
> 
> The knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767.
> 
> The steels:
> The core steel (1.2562) is a tool steel with a high tungsten content with the following composition: C = 1.45%, W = 3.0%, Cr = 0.3%, V = 0.2%. I'll temper the steel at 66hrc. The steel is characterized by a high hardness and very good wear resistance with good toughness at the same time.
> 
> The 1.2767 for the side layers is a tool steel with the following composition: C = 0.45%, Ni = 4.0%, Cr = 1.5%, Mo = 0.25%. The steel has a working hardness of approx. 55hrc. This makes it insensitive to scratches.
> 
> For heat treatment: I forge the core steel with an initial thickness of 60mm down to approx. 12mm within one heat. I do that at a forging start temperature of just 900 degrees. Then I pack the three-layer starting package. After fire welding at 970 degrees, I forge the approx. 50mm thick three-layer starting package within one heat to approx. 10mm. Again at a starting temperature of only 900 degrees. Then I forge the blank to its final shape. I warm the blank to a maximum of 820 degrees and cool it down to below 720 degrees after each forging. After forging, the blank is normalized by pendulum annealing and then soft annealed. This process produces very small and finely divided carbides and a very fine structure.
> 
> //
> 
> As you have read, 1.2562 has a very favorable composition, and more importantly, the smith knows how extract its full potential.
> Now, I wonder just who that smith is… *



Sure sounds like Marco Guldimann


----------



## Ruso

The sequels are rarely as good as the original.


----------



## alterwisser

LostHighway said:


> Sure sounds like Marco Guldimann



If you Know how much a supermarket cashier makes in Switzerland you know that a Marco massdrop knife is for the crowd that also bids on digital images that sell for $69 million


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Ruso said:


> The sequels are rarely as good as the original.



I will take this as a complement


----------



## alterwisser

Ruso said:


> The sequels are rarely as good as the original.



*a German saying: “Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel“....*


----------



## LostHighway

If my guess as to maker is correct I suspect the price of entry to be in the $2kUSD ballpark but possibly significantly north of that. The average price of his knives is around $4k but this isn't as elaborate as some.


----------



## LostHighway

alterwisser said:


> If you Know how much a supermarket cashier makes in Switzerland you know that a Marco massdrop knife is for the crowd that also bids on digital images that sell for $69 million



The people that bought that file either regard $69 million as throw away money or are complete idiots (the two categories are not mutually exclusive). You would at least end up with nice knife in this transaction.


----------



## hmh

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *For the steel nerds out there (myself included) - here’s a note we received from the smith about the hand-forged process he will go-through to make each knife. Each knife will be made from hand in its entirety - from tip to handle.
> 
> As we have already shared, the knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767. We call it Go-mai, but the smith prefers to refer to it as San-Mai
> 
> From the smith:
> 
> //
> 
> The knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767.
> 
> The steels:
> The core steel (1.2562) is a tool steel with a high tungsten content with the following composition: C = 1.45%, W = 3.0%, Cr = 0.3%, V = 0.2%. I'll temper the steel at 66hrc. The steel is characterized by a high hardness and very good wear resistance with good toughness at the same time.
> 
> The 1.2767 for the side layers is a tool steel with the following composition: C = 0.45%, Ni = 4.0%, Cr = 1.5%, Mo = 0.25%. The steel has a working hardness of approx. 55hrc. This makes it insensitive to scratches.
> 
> For heat treatment: I forge the core steel with an initial thickness of 60mm down to approx. 12mm within one heat. I do that at a forging start temperature of just 900 degrees. Then I pack the three-layer starting package. After fire welding at 970 degrees, I forge the approx. 50mm thick three-layer starting package within one heat to approx. 10mm. Again at a starting temperature of only 900 degrees. Then I forge the blank to its final shape. I warm the blank to a maximum of 820 degrees and cool it down to below 720 degrees after each forging. After forging, the blank is normalized by pendulum annealing and then soft annealed. This process produces very small and finely divided carbides and a very fine structure.
> 
> //
> 
> As you have read, 1.2562 has a very favorable composition, and more importantly, the smith knows how extract its full potential.
> Now, I wonder just who that smith is… *



Definitely Xerxes! This matches the description of some of the knives on his website. Sounds like these will be absolutely amazing!!


----------



## RockyBasel

hmh said:


> Definitely Xerxes! This matches the description of some of the knives on his website. Sounds like these will be absolutely amazing!!



If only!


----------



## alterwisser

hmh said:


> Definitely Xerxes! This matches the description of some of the knives on his website. Sounds like these will be absolutely amazing!!



Jannis stopped making production knives some time ago


----------



## spaceconvoy

We've all heard of sh*t-posting, but I'm enjoying watching NKW create a new genre of sh*t-reacting


----------



## nwshull

Ok now I know for 100 percent certainty it is TF.


----------



## RockyBasel

You will know this week!


----------



## BillHanna

If we can get Danny Dangoor to demo the knife, I’m in.

Unrelated note; if anyone is interested in buying a 6 year old, holla atcha boy.


----------



## jeffr

Can we be drip fed price ranges please for the yay or nay?


----------



## RockyBasel

You will be given prices this week too


----------



## ian

I’d prefer if the information was spaced out a little more. Maybe you all could post the relevant information one word at a time?


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> I’d prefer if the information was spaced out a little more. Maybe you all could post the relevant information one word at a time?


----------



## big_adventure

BillHanna said:


> Unrelated note; if anyone is interested in buying a 6 year old, holla atcha boy.



I think you'll find that the resale value on those things is less than you'd hope.


----------



## Darktrader

I believe we would all best be served by a secret short wave broadcast and decoder rings when each morsel of the details are released. Ex: Will there be wood shavings?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

jeff_hK7 said:


> Can we be drip fed price ranges please for the yay or nay?



Yea; sure. 

$0 - $10,000

gap will shorten periodically, as per your wishes to be drip fed


----------



## Tristan

Larrin and Devin Thomas?


----------



## Luftmensch

ian said:


> one word at a time?



Too fast... one character per thread? Sequential character ordering optional


----------



## WildBoar

Darktrader said:


> I believe we would all best be served by a secret short wave broadcast and decoder rings when each morsel of the details are released. Ex: Will there be wood shavings?


They already do that...


----------



## EM-L

Interested!


----------



## Boatboy

Barmoley said:


> This sounds really good. Same process as before when details are revealed people will sign up and you will pick 20?



so does this rule out newbie members to the forums. I vote ) no vested interest here of course) that you reserve at least 10 per cent of the quota for newbies to get that minority representation box ticked ,


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Boatboy said:


> so does this rule out newbie members to the forums. I vote ) no vested interest here of course) that you reserve at least 10 per cent of the quota for newbies to get that minority representation box ticked ,



no preference will be given either way, same as last time


----------



## LAB

+1 boatboy! we newbies need opportunities to have better understanding of what kind of massive black hole we got sucked into!


----------



## ModRQC

NKW did you Rock-Paper-Scissor evil browbeat your way into this?


----------



## Boatboy

LAB said:


> +1 boatboy! we newbies need opportunities to have better understanding of what kind of massive black hole we got sucked into!



yes, my maths may be bad, but me + LAB, just coincidentally adds up to 10 per cent. Just kidding, good to hear that I still have a fighting chance of being in. Was about to put out an SOS for freelance computer bot programmers


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

ModRQC said:


> NKW did you Rock-Paper-Scissor evil browbeat your way into this?



Whatever do you mean dear Moddy? I started the original massdrop thread, and I am an organizer of this event too


----------



## ModRQC

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Whatever do you mean dear Moddy? I started the original massdrop thread, and I am an organizer of this event too



I'm getting moody now...


----------



## TheVincenzo

Definitely interested the find out who the smith is. Sounds like it's going to be an epic knife.


----------



## ModRQC




----------



## DavidPF

Luftmensch said:


> one character per thread?


This thread's character: Vladimir from _Waiting for Godot_. Because nobody really tells him what's going on, and part of his response is to make things up.


----------



## RockyBasel

ModRQC said:


> I'm getting moody now...


What out, he can slice


----------



## lemeneid

ModRQC said:


> View attachment 119571


The only other thing I can think of that is pricey now and fit those description is Mazaki Dammy. Will we be getting 20 of those?


----------



## Boatboy

lemeneid said:


> The only other thing I can think of that is pricey now and fit those description is Mazaki Dammy. Will we be getting 20 of those?


What about Jean Jose Tritz, although I’m not sure if he works on recovered wagon steel.


----------



## ModRQC

lemeneid said:


> The only other thing I can think of that is pricey now and fit those description is Mazaki Dammy. Will we be getting 20 of those?



I’d gather Maz wouldn’t work anything else than Hitachi steel, but who knows.


----------



## big_adventure

ModRQC said:


> I’d gather Maz wouldn’t work anything else than Hitachi steel, but who knows.



For 2K a knife, I'd imagine anything would be on the table.


----------



## lemeneid

big_adventure said:


> For 2K a knife, I'd imagine anything would be on the table.


TF Denka with 150th Anniversary Edition F&F please!!


----------



## ModRQC

Xerxes from comments not my own knowledge seems a more workable candidate so far. I’m still in for some surprises though, maker being of them.


----------



## RockyBasel

PRICE Alert:

Since @nakiriknaifuwaifu is still asleep, I will be posting the prices on his behalf. As I said, these are unaffordable knives, so bear with me. 

The blade-smith making the knives for us will also be posting today, so you will know him shortly. 

 I want to thank @alterwisser, who is so networked, and knows so many smiths. @alterwisser has 9 Dalmans, over 70 knives, has given me some amazing knives to test (HF, Kamon) and always says "I am out of the knife-game"

And also @nakiriknaifuwaifu, without whose energy, passion, and support, none of this would be achievable.


Gyuto​Price (Euro)​*225 mm San-mai (55 mm heel)**990 Euros*​*250 mm San-mai (58 mm heel)**1,040 Euros*​


----------



## ModRQC

BTW from first NKW bold caracter post with some details I knew I was out. I’m in for all the roundabout **** though!


----------



## ModRQC

RockyBasel said:


> PRICE Alert:
> 
> Since @nakiriknaifuwaifu is still asleep, I will be posting the prices on his behalf. As I said, these are unaffordable knives, so bear with me.
> 
> The blade-smith making the knives for us will also be posting today, so you will know him shortly.
> 
> I want to thank @alterwisser, who is so networked, and knows so many smiths. @alterwisser has 9 Dalmans, over 70 knives, has given me some amazing knives to test (HF, Kamon) and always says "I am out of the knife-game"
> 
> And also @nakiriknaifuwaifu, without whose energy, passion, and support, none of this would be achievable.
> 
> 
> Gyuto​Price (Euro)​*225 mm San-mai (55 mm heel)**990 Euros*​*250 mm San-mai (58 mm heel)**1,040 Euros*​


All hail to NKW, RB, aw, UnknownMaker for the excitment!


----------



## LostHighway

RockyBasel said:


> PRICE Alert:
> 
> Since @nakiriknaifuwaifu is still asleep, I will be posting the prices on his behalf. As I said, these are unaffordable knives, so bear with me.
> 
> The blade-smith making the knives for us will also be posting today, so you will know him shortly.
> 
> I want to thank @alterwisser, who is so networked, and knows so many smiths. @alterwisser has 9 Dalmans, over 70 knives, has given me some amazing knives to test (HF, Kamon) and always says "I am out of the knife-game"
> 
> And also @nakiriknaifuwaifu, without whose energy, passion, and support, none of this would be achievable.
> 
> 
> Gyuto​Price (Euro)​*225 mm San-mai (55 mm heel)**990 Euros*​*250 mm San-mai (58 mm heel)**1,040 Euros*​



Not as spendy as I feared but given the euro:USD exchange rates of the past eighteen months this puts even the 225mm at around $1,200 USD delivered which is definitely above the point where I fold - maybe next round. The price point, however, is low enough to apparently remove both Xerxes and Guldimann as possible smiths I'll be curious to see who is doing the work.

I feel very fortunate to have participated in the first drop so keep up the good work and I'll look for more favor from the fates in drop round 3.


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> PRICE Alert:
> 
> Since @nakiriknaifuwaifu is still asleep, I will be posting the prices on his behalf. As I said, these are unaffordable knives, so bear with me.
> 
> The blade-smith making the knives for us will also be posting today, so you will know him shortly.
> 
> I want to thank @alterwisser, who is so networked, and knows so many smiths. @alterwisser has 9 Dalmans, over 70 knives, has given me some amazing knives to test (HF, Kamon) and always says "I am out of the knife-game"
> 
> And also @nakiriknaifuwaifu, without whose energy, passion, and support, none of this would be achievable.
> 
> 
> Gyuto​Price (Euro)​*225 mm San-mai (55 mm heel)**990 Euros*​*250 mm San-mai (58 mm heel)**1,040 Euros*​


----------



## Dan E

Aaaand Im still in, wishing for the 250mm!


----------



## juice




----------



## ian

I’ll admit it. After reading so many posts about the ridiculous price of these knives, I saw 990 euros and thought “wow, that’s pretty reasonable!”. After a few seconds the NakiriBasel bewitchment wore off, but still, I salute their marketing genius. It took KKF two years to double my idea of a reasonable knife price, and they did it in 3 days. To Rocky and Nakiri (may he rest in peace)!


----------



## big_adventure

That's more reasonable than I expected. Also, pricing in Euros probably means easy delivery for me!


----------



## RockyBasel

Hi everyone, I am posting on behalf of the smith - he had some issues posting and is working with Matus to resolve the matter. Please see his message below

In the meantime, here is his message:

*Hi everyone, I have known alterwisser for a few years and we have already implemented a few interesting knife projects. *
*
And so i was really interested when he approached me about this project a while ago. At first we just did a wild brainstorming session, but over time an interesting knife developed. 

I don't want to anticipate too much. But I think I can say that the planned knife combines some very interesting aspects. 

Mention should be made here of the choice of a rare high-performance steel, a heat treatment perfectly adapted to the steel, a sophisticated workhorse geometry and a perfectly adapted profile. 

Perfect F&F goes without saying. In the coming week I will shoot a short video in which I present my workshop. 
*
*Videos will follow later that document certain aspects of the manufacturing process. I'm looking forward to this project and I'm excited to see where the journey is going. Jannis (Xerxes-Knives)*


----------



## Boatboy

I’m in, just in case early sign up counts for anything. In The 3 musketeers I trust!


----------



## Dan E

Still in on the 250!


----------



## Boatboy

Oh wow just saw it was Janis, I’m in definitely.


----------



## RockyBasel

Big shout out to @captaincaed and a few others who guessed it right, but we threw you off the scent - because you had guessed correctly


----------



## ian

RockyBasel said:


> Big shout out to @captaincaed and a few others who guessed it right, but we threw you off the scent - because you had guessed correctly



....




Questionable marketing strategies aside, shout out to Jannis for agreeing to do this work. He’ll make a lot of people very happy.


----------



## fritze

Wow, you got Jannis as smith for the massdrop!
Did not think this could be possible.


----------



## EM-L

I am interested in a 225.


----------



## fritze

I would like a 250.


----------



## big_adventure

I'm very interested in either.  Count me 100% in, if possible.


----------



## Carl Kotte

Does he accept TF as currency?

jk. Well done guys! This is way beyond What I could pay, so not interested! Still, I’m impressed!


----------



## Boatboy

Just to clarify I’d like a 250, please, pretty please...


----------



## pow_pow

Count me in


----------



## MOCDaddy

LETS GOOO


----------



## BillHanna

lemeneid said:


> So, next mass drop, 30 Xerxes knives?


Look who called it before it was there to call.


----------



## crocca86

225 over here!!


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> Look who called it before it was there to call.



what was the giveaway? I think the steel was...


----------



## JayS20

Okay seriously **** you guys.
I wanted to sit this out but now I'm super interested.


----------



## RockyBasel

ian said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questionable marketing strategies aside, shout out to Jannis for agreeing to do this work. He’ll make a lot of people very happy.


Marketing is definitely not our forte

But we try


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> Look who called it before it was there to call.



You were the first actually!


----------



## RockyBasel

RockyBasel said:


> You were the first actually!


I mean he was


----------



## tchan001

in for 250 please


----------



## Bodine

Pencil me in for a 250 please


----------



## BillHanna

alterwisser said:


> what was the giveaway? I think the steel was...


@lemeneid called it before the Dalmans were even made.


----------



## LAB

I am in for 250!


----------



## preizzo

250


----------



## WiriWiri

FFS. Down with this kind of thing, BeezelbubBazel. I will not be led, lemming like, into the valley of temptation







(225 please)


----------



## Helicon

Careful now...

(250 please)


----------



## LAB

Are we considered the first 20???


----------



## Darktrader

250 sounds about right.


----------



## JayS20

Was also in for 250


----------



## Bigbbaillie

This is going to be like 100 pages long at the end of this ordeal, I don't know if I can keep up.


----------



## Eloh

Nice project


----------



## 0x0x

Puh I already purchased too many knives in the last weeks but I have to do it if I am one of the lucky guys. 
Xerxes is already on my list for some time...

Will the spots be randomly assigned like at the first massdrop? Do the price incl. european/german VAT?


----------



## LAB

Any decision on how are the 20 picked? I really don't want to sit here tapping F5 for the whole night......


----------



## Chopper88

Is there already any idea of the timeframe for this massdrop?


----------



## JayS20

Same principle as last time folks. You throw your name in the ring and then the 20, apart from the organizers, will be randomly picked. 
Timeframe will be 3-4 months when anything more precise is known it will be announced.
Chill guys. Every needed information will be published


----------



## WiriWiri

Are we there yet Dad? Has my knife arrived yet? (etc etc)

Let’s give them some time. These fine folks must have a plan, or at least they probably think they have,.


----------



## captaincaed

RockyBasel said:


> Big shout out to @captaincaed and a few others who guessed it right, but we threw you off the scent - because you had guessed correctly


You threw us under the bus!


----------



## LAB

Are we there yet........ lol


----------



## lemeneid

BillHanna said:


> Look who called it before it was there to call.





RockyBasel said:


> I mean he was


It was a very lucky random guess. Didn't think I was going to come up with the correct answer. 

Anyway for the record, I didn't hint to them to chose Xerxes, it was conjured up before I tossed this up.


----------



## RockyBasel

JayS20 said:


> Same principle as last time folks. You throw your name in the ring and then the 20, apart from the organizers, will be randomly picked.
> Timeframe will be 3-4 months when anything more precise is known it will be announced.
> Chill guys. Every needed information will be published


Someone suggested @nakiriknaifuwaifu should do rock-paper-scissors


----------



## LAB

Knife!! properly sharpened to cut through all 3!!


----------



## ragz

Jannis is the perfect smith to make these knives. He's really opperating at another level. I couldn't help but think reading the knife specifics and thinking of Jannis, but it seemed a little too inexpensive


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

JayS20 said:


> Same principle as last time folks. You throw your name in the ring and then the 20, apart from the organizers, will be randomly picked.
> Timeframe will be 3-4 months when anything more precise is known it will be announced.
> Chill guys. Every needed information will be published



oi oi not so fast  don't go deciding these things by yourself, please at least include me in these discussions 

But yeah as @JayS20 said, every needed information will be published along with sign-ups (timeline, information on shipping costs, etc.)

This is a Xerxes - and that too at prices that are impossible to get nowadays. We expect interest to be high, so it will be a lottery system like last time to keep things fair for everyone.


----------



## JayS20

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> oi oi not so fast  don't go deciding these things by yourself, please at least include me in these discussions
> 
> But yeah as @JayS20 said, every needed information will be published along with sign-ups (timeline, shipping costs, etc.)
> 
> This is a Xerxes - and that too at prices that are impossible to get nowadays. We expect interest to be high, so it will be a lottery system like last time to keep things fair for everyone.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

JayS20 said:


> View attachment 119627


----------



## tostadas

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> oi oi not so fast  don't go deciding these things by yourself, please at least include me in these discussions
> 
> But yeah as @JayS20 said, every needed information will be published along with sign-ups (timeline, shipping costs, etc.)
> 
> This is a Xerxes - and that too at prices that are impossible to get nowadays. We expect interest to be high, so it will be a lottery system like last time to keep things fair for everyone.


If creating a post with details, I'd recommend maybe making a link to it from the initial post in the thread. That way people wont have to read through the whole conversation to find relevant info, and also reduce the number of repeat questions.


----------



## alterwisser

tostadas said:


> If creating a post with details, I'd recommend maybe making a link to it from the initial post in the thread. That way people wont have to read through the whole conversation to find relevant info, and also reduce the number of repeat questions.



maybe the relevant info can be pinned somewhere and that post is not open for comments?


----------



## tostadas

alterwisser said:


> maybe the relevant info can be pinned somewhere and that post is not open for comments?


Maybe easiest just to edit the first post with the most up to date info. I like reading comments


----------



## Tristan

keen on a 250, if no more slots can swing a 225


----------



## RockyBasel

ragz said:


> Jannis is the perfect smith to make these knives. He's really opperating at another level. I couldn't help but think reading the knife specifics and thinking of Jannis, but it seemed a little too inexpensive



i agree with you completely - jannis’ technical knowledge and dedication is incredible- we were able to get a great deal based on the mass-order and the pre-existing connection with @alterwisser.
You will not see a Xerses of this quality and construction at this price again- even though it’s expensive, it’s still a good value


----------



## tcmx3

I agree this is super interesting.

Im happy to roll on the chance of getting a 250.

I also agree the price is a lot lower than I expected so that's cool.


----------



## Bubsamecium

Wow, you got me to come out of my lurking hole! @nakiriknaifuwaifu this is amazing! Thanks to you, Jannis, @alterwisser, and everyone involved for the opportunity. Would love to put my name into the draw for a 225 if you're taking names already!


----------



## BillHanna

Since I called it first in _this _thread, I can get that folder I was talking about, right?


----------



## ExistentialHero

I'll take a 250. Major +1 to the suggestion to have the info somewhere other than buried in the middle of an enormous comment thread--I still have no idea what actually happened in the first Massdrop as I just don't have the bandwidth to read dozens of pages a day of Mazaki jokes


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@Tristan @tostadas @ExistentialHero @RockyBasel @alterwisser @daveb

Certainly 49 pages was a challenge for me too. I've reached out to a moderator to see if such a thing would be possible.


----------



## JayS20

Best was probably a seperate thread with comments locked.
Then there was this thread for bullshitting and more


----------



## TSF415

Maybe just edit the first post of the thread to include info


----------



## banzai_burrito

Condensed some info-

*Maker: 
Jannis (Xerxes-Knives)










Xerxes-Knives


Home




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com





Slots: 
20 via Lottery system

Knife type: 
Wa-Gyuto

Sizing: 
225mm x 55mm <or> 250mm x 58mm

Price: *

*225 mm San-mai (55 mm heel)**990 Euros // 1,181.63 USD (as of Mar 22, 2021)**250 mm San-mai (58 mm heel)**1,040 Euros // 1,241.31 USD (as of Mar 22, 2021)*


*Grind: 
Convex workhorse (Kato WH-esque), aggressive distal taper, onion destroying tip

Steel: 
5-layer Sanmai (Gomai) - Cutting edge of 1.2562, an intermediate layer of nickel, and cladding made of 1.2767

Handle: 
Stabilized grey-black curly maple with fiber spacer

Steel Info: 
The knife is a "San-Mai" blade with a cutting edge made of 1.2562, an intermediate layer made of pure nickel and side layers made of 1.2767

The core steel (1.2562) is a tool steel with a high tungsten content with the following composition: C = 1.45%, W = 3.0%, Cr = 0.3%, V = 0.2%. I'll temper the steel at 66hrc. The steel is characterized by a high hardness and very good wear resistance with good toughness at the same time while still being easy on the stones.

The 1.2767 for the side layers is a tool steel with the following composition: C = 0.45%, Ni = 4.0%, Cr = 1.5%, Mo = 0.25%. The steel has a working hardness of approx. 55hrc. This makes it insensitive to scratches.

The 1.2562 core is a tool steel with a high tungsten content and will be taken to 66 HRC. It has great wear resistance and toughness while still being easy on the stones. It’s also a little less reactive than “normal” tool steel and forms a very stable patina. The combination is worry-free and the contrast between side layers and core steel will be preserved for a very long time.

Ideology:
The goal of this knife was to design an uncompromising beast in the kitchen: both visually striking and extremely high performance. A complete package that provides the feeling of joy that comes with knowing you are holding a very special knife in your hand 

Word from the smith:
Hi everyone, I have known alterwisser for a few years and we have already implemented a few interesting knife projects.

And so i was really interested when he approached me about this project a while ago. At first we just did a wild brainstorming session, but over time an interesting knife developed.

I don't want to anticipate too much. But I think I can say that the planned knife combines some very interesting aspects.

Mention should be made here of the choice of a rare high-performance steel, a heat treatment perfectly adapted to the steel, a sophisticated workhorse geometry and a perfectly adapted profile.

Perfect F&F goes without saying. In the coming week I will shoot a short video in which I present my workshop.
Videos will follow later that document certain aspects of the manufacturing process. I'm looking forward to this project and I'm excited to see where the journey is going*


----------



## big_adventure

JayS20 said:


> Best was probably a seperate thread with comments locked.
> Then there was this thread for bullshitting and more


 
Bullshitting and More (tm) sounds like a fun place to shop.


----------



## Corradobrit1

GLWS


----------



## Lars

big_adventure said:


> Bullshitting and More (tm)


That sounds like the name of a law firm.


----------



## LAB

Without waiting for further information,
I think you have more than enough people to run a lottery lol..


----------



## Barmoley

I am sure the massdrop gang will open sign ups like they did last time and will give people some time to send in their preferences and only then draw out of that. They were successful last time, so they know what they are doing.


----------



## drsmp

I’m in - either size works


----------



## mfishsauce

I’m in for either size - thanks for making this happen


----------



## Barmoley

Now a question that probably only Jannis can answer, how exact are the height measurements? I've had customs and semi-customs that were supposed to be 55 ending up 61, 60s ending up 57-58, etc. With length +-5-10 mm is not material, but with height it could be.


----------



## KO88

One more leight 300 please!  (or nakiri/cleaver)


----------



## ethompson

Well F me. Wish I could play at this price range, but getting married and owning restaurants during a pandemic preclude having cash for hobbies. Love that this concept is successful and look forward to future massdrops. 

Can't wait for the best-of-all-time nakiri group-buy next fall (*hint-hint* @nakiriknaifuwaifu)


----------



## Midsummer

drsmp said:


> I’m in - either size works



like the man said


----------



## Checkpure

I'm in on the 250 if possible.


----------



## BillHanna

drsmp said:


> I’m in - either size works


thats what she said


----------



## BillHanna

ethompson said:


> Can't wait for the best-of-all-time nakiri group-buy next fall (*hint-hint* @nakiriknaifuwaifu)


cough 195mm cough


----------



## esoo

I'm likely going to regret passing on this one, but not ready to cross that $1K+ CAD mark yet. Too many other smiths to try at under that limit still.


----------



## jeffr

What was the approx shipping cost to Australia for the previous mass drop please and was GST imposed on import?


----------



## Delat

A couple months ago I had no clue who Jannis/Xerxes was, then I read his post about pricing which made me take a closer look. I ended up putting his work in my mental bucket of “cool guy, awesome, amazing work, but too expensive and too much effort to pursue getting”. 

So my reaction here is: “Hell yes! Deal me in!”


----------



## alterwisser

Delat said:


> A couple months ago I had no clue who Jannis/Xerxes was, then I read his post about pricing which made me take a closer look. I ended up putting his work in my mental bucket of “cool guy, awesome, amazing work, but too expensive and too much effort to pursue getting”.
> 
> So my reaction here is: “Hell yes! Deal me in!”



if you look at his regular prices this is a VERY good deal.

It’s not a cheap knife of course, but it’s a good deal.


----------



## Knivperson

Still in, preferably the 250 mm but either size is fine. Great work guys..


----------



## nwshull

Question, dare I ask on a 1k knife, we talked earlier about kato-esque geometry. Reviewing Xerxes work, which looks nice, it does look like the profile of his tends to have the tip a bit more up than pictures of Kato I've seen (don't own either). Is the intention to mirror the knives shown in the gallery of his website or have a profile more like the Kato WH?

Thank you.


----------



## RockyBasel

Excellent question. In our specifications of the knife to Jannis, we were very particular that the tip needs to be at mid-point of the heel

and we specifically asked for a Kato WH profile

we did not want the knife profiling up too much either


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

nwshull said:


> Question, dare I ask on a 1k knife, we talked earlier about kato-esque geometry. Reviewing Xerxes work, which looks nice, it does look like the profile of his tends to have the tip a bit more up than pictures of Kato I've seen (don't own either). Is the intention to mirror the knives shown in the gallery of his website or have a profile more like the Kato WH?
> 
> Thank you.



yeah what @RockyBasel said ^


----------



## Barmoley

Edge profile is the important bit if you are going for kato like cutting experience. Spine can be anything really, but ofcourse needs to be visually pleasing. Jannis knows what he is doing and will not produce a knife that makes no sense. For the profile to be similar to Kato workhorse, height and length have to be proportional to kato dimensions, scaled up or down if the same shape of the blade is the target.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Barmoley said:


> Edge profile is the important bit if you are going for kato like cutting experience. Spine can be anything really, but ofcourse needs to be visually pleasing. Jannis knows what he is doing and will not produce a knife that makes no sense. For the profile to be similar to Kato workhorse, height and length have to be proportional to kato dimensions, scaled up or down if the same shape of the blade is the target.



The goal isn't to make a Kato clone - just that the grind will be Jannis' convex workhorse grind, which is similar to a Kato WH. The tip will have Jannis' signature aggressive distal taper, which to my knowledge is dissimilar to a kato, and the heel heights are taller than usual katos (at least for the 250).

I think Jannis knows what he's doing. Like you said, he won't make a knife that makes no sense.


----------



## nwshull

Thanks. When's the drop dead date for sign up to what sounds like will be a lottery?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*HELLO ALL: 

SIGN UP INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WITHIN 7 DAYS AND WILL BE STICKIED! - COMMUNICATION WITH SMITH PENDING **just gotta work out shipping details, some small specifics, etc**.

AS LIKE LAST TIME, THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF TIME FOR EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN A KNIFE TO SIGN UP FOR THE LOTTERY *

//

*The comments from those who are interested are appreciated though, helps us gauge interest. Thenks guise *


----------



## Repjapsteel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *HELLO ALL:
> 
> SIGN UP INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WITHIN 7 DAYS AND WILL BE STICKIED! - COMMUNICATION WITH SMITH PENDING **just gotta work out shipping details, some small specifics, etc**.
> 
> AS LIKE LAST TIME, THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF TIME FOR EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN A KNIFE TO SIGN UP FOR THE LOTTERY *
> 
> //
> 
> *The comments from those who are interested are appreciated though, helps us gauge interest. Thenks guise *


Would the thread for the sign up be in the The Kitchen Knife forum? Regardless this is very exciting


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Repjapsteel said:


> Would the thread for the sign up be in the The Kitchen Knife forum? Regardless this is very exciting



This thread.


----------



## Repjapsteel

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> This thread.


Cool thanks KKF for organizing this!


----------



## tcmx3

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *HELLO ALL:
> 
> SIGN UP INFORMATION WILL BE PROVIDED WITHIN 7 DAYS AND WILL BE STICKIED! - COMMUNICATION WITH SMITH PENDING **just gotta work out shipping details, some small specifics, etc**.
> 
> AS LIKE LAST TIME, THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF TIME FOR EVERYONE WHO IS INTERESTED IN A KNIFE TO SIGN UP FOR THE LOTTERY *
> 
> //
> 
> *The comments from those who are interested are appreciated though, helps us gauge interest. Thenks guise *



no surprise a community effort is 1 million times more fair and considered than the way retailers who ought to have a clue "drop" knives on their web stores.

when I dont win a slot at least there wont be anything to be salty about.


----------



## Knivperson

The lottery way is a lot less stressful than fx the recent kaiju drop. That **** ruined my nights sleep. Thanks nkkfwf


----------



## Ruso

Knivperson said:


> The lottery way is a lot less stressful than fx the recent kaiju drop. That **** ruined my nights sleep. Thanks nkkfwf


Did you exchange your night sleep for the knife eventually?


----------



## Dull_Apex

Unless I've missed it, something very important has been missed... 


What do we want the special handle to be (like Ians from the first drop)?


----------



## Delat

Dull_Apex said:


> Unless I've missed it, something very important has been missed...
> 
> 
> What do we want the special handle to be (like Ians from the first drop)?



Rocky is going to custom install those handles before shipping, along with a very special rubbing oil.

He’ll also be custom-branding each handle with his and NKW’s couple’s name, “NakOcky”.


----------



## big_adventure

Ruso said:


> Did you exchange your night sleep for the knife eventually?



I think most of us would exchange some number of nights' sleep for a Kaiju.


----------



## toddnmd

How about a new thread with the sign up details that the mods promptly lock so it doesn’t get filled with comments? And maybe use a google for for actual entries? Easy to have everything automatically in a spreadsheet.


----------



## ptang

time to blow on my lucky dice!


----------



## lemeneid

Delat said:


> Rocky is going to custom install those handles before shipping, along with a very special rubbing oil.
> 
> He’ll also be custom-branding each handle with his and NKW’s couple’s name, “NakOcky”.


I would tattoo that on my **** if it meant I could get in on any drop or rare knife without waiting in line or being on the computer 24/7


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

lemeneid said:


> I would tattoo that on my **** if it meant I could get in on any drop or rare knife without waiting in line or being on the computer 24/7



Done deal. Send pics and I'll gift you my spot.


----------



## BillHanna

LET IT BE KNOWN. @nakiriknaifuwaifu ACCEPTS DICKPICS FOR KNIVES.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

BillHanna said:


> LET IT BE KNOWN. @nakiriknaifuwaifu ACCEPTS DICKPICS FOR KNIVES.



yeah man, spread the word. anyone who tattoos NKW or "nakiri4eva" on their penis gets a spot on the massdrop (subject to however many spots I am allowed to give).

In fact, I've got a Wat 180 with your name on it if you have a **** with the nakiri name on it hah!


----------



## EShin

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> The goal isn't to make a Kato clone - just that the grind will be Jannis' convex workhorse grind, which is similar to a Kato WH. The tip will have Jannis' signature aggressive distal taper, which to my knowledge is dissimilar to a kato, and the heel heights are taller than usual katos (at least for the 250).
> 
> I think Jannis knows what he's doing. Like you said, he won't make a knife that makes no sense.


After reading the initial information of a second mass drop, I was sure I was going to pass. Was lucky to be included in the first one, no real need and also financially... But after getting more information, it is so tempting!! First heard about Xerxes 6 years ago and actually thought about ordering a knife back then. Prices were much less back then, but considering the kind of work he puts out now, this offer is hard to resist...


----------



## Nagakin

Every lurker is suddenly an active member until the raffle is up


----------



## TheVincenzo

Outstanding, I'll definitely be trying for a spot to get a 225.


----------



## LAB

EShin said:


> After reading the initial information of a second mass drop, I was sure I was going to pass. Was lucky to be included in the first one, no real need and also financially... But after getting more information, it is so tempting!! First heard about Xerxes 6 years ago and actually thought about ordering a knife back then. Prices were much less back then, but considering the kind of work he puts out now, this offer is hard to resist...



still kicking myself for missing the first one....


----------



## CA_cook

Interested in a 225.


----------



## pentryumf

That whole, this will be EPIC note.......

was spot ****in on.
Am going to stay up for 72 hrs just to make sure I am in the raffle for 225mm.


----------



## RockyBasel

@altwisser, @nakiriknaifuwaifu and I meant it when We said epic - and I am glad you agree

In his message to KKF “..erfect F&F goes without saying” only Jannis can say that and get away with it

The posting issues with Jannis have been resolved - thank you Matus

It will be good to hear from him and see his videos as we proceed


----------



## toddnmd

pentryumf said:


> That whole, this will be EPIC note.......
> Am going to stay up for 72 hrs just to make sure I am in the raffle for 225mm.



Don’t think any loss of sleep will be needed to enter this. Based on how well the first massdrop was handled, I’m sure there will be plenty of notice and opportunity for all who are interested.
I’m confident clear instructions for entry will be posted when it’s time.


----------



## RockyBasel

toddnmd said:


> Don’t think any loss of sleep will be needed to enter this. Based on how well the first massdrop was handled, I’m sure there will be plenty of notice and opportunity for all who are interested.
> I’m confident clear instructions for entry will be posted when it’s time.


Thank you for adding that - it was needed We will try and make sure people get knives


----------



## DavidPF

RockyBasel said:


> In his message to KKF “.. : Perfect F&F goes without saying” only Jannis can say that and get away with it


It's refreshing and encouraging to me though, that all KKF massdrop events so far are being taken on by makers who treat all parts of the knife as part of their job (as opposed to ones who think finishing their work is beneath their dignity or something). I'd much rather hear a bold claim of perfection than a mumbled "Oh well, let the customer fix it, I'm too busy".


----------



## RockyBasel

DavidPF said:


> It's refreshing and encouraging to me though, that all KKF massdrop events so far are being taken on by makers who treat all parts of the knife as part of their job (as opposed to ones who think finishing their work is beneath their dignity or something). I'd much rather hear a bold claim of perfection than a mumbled "Oh well, let the customer fix it, I'm too busy".


Exactly my sentiments - for the prices we pay for some knives, customers are having to do too much work before the knife is acceptable- for some makers, it’s “part of the experience” - Denka, mazaki. But does it have to be?

luckily, with help from cooradobrit and others on this forum, I got a pretty flawless Denka.


----------



## drsmp

Sorry the sign up for the Xerxes lottery is now officially closed. NKW and Rocky each won 7 spots, I was ripped off and only won 6. Since they are organizing the whole deal I guess I won’t complain about the injustice. Don’t worry we’ll post lots of photos.


----------



## RockyBasel

drsmp said:


> Sorry the sign up for the Xerxes lottery is now officially closed. NKW and Rocky each won 7 spots, I was ripped off and only won 6. Since they are organizing the whole deal I guess I won’t complain about the injustice. Don’t worry we’ll post lots of photos.


Haha - we are in the business of getting you a knife, not hogging them - though I admit, I am tempted by these evil ideas


----------



## DavidPF

RockyBasel said:


> luckily, with help from cooradobrit and others on this forum, I got a pretty flawless Denka.


"I was lucky that I had brought some experienced friends with me - with their help, I was able to actually get what I paid for, without too much hassle."

It sounds like going to a drug dealer or something.


----------



## Barmoley

DavidPF said:


> "I was lucky that I had brought some experienced friends with me - with their help, I was able to actually get what I paid for, without too much hassle."
> 
> It sounds like going to a drug dealer or something.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

If you mother****ers turn this thread into a TF thread I stg...


----------



## M1k3

Barmoley said:


> View attachment 119869


----------



## LAB

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> If you mother****ers turn this thread into a TF thread I stg...



Interesting how this happened, considering I just bought a TF just yesterday........ lol


----------



## lemeneid

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> If you mother****ers turn this thread into a TF thread I stg...


Just make a rule, anyone who talks about another knife here gets banned from the drop.
Problem solved!


----------



## Slim278

And make it retro active!


----------



## lemeneid

Slim278 said:


> And make it retro active!


That would definitely exclude everyone from the drop, even the organizers themselves


----------



## Mikeadunne

all threads eventually devolve into tf threads, only a matter of time. ashes to ashes, dust to dust


----------



## M1k3

Mikeadunne said:


> all threads eventually devolve into tf threads, only a matter of time. ashes to ashes, dust to dust


True, Ashi Honyaki is is overrated.
#Mazaki


----------



## big_adventure

DavidPF said:


> "I was lucky that I had brought some experienced friends with me - with their help, I was able to actually get what I paid for, without too much hassle."
> 
> It sounds like going to a drug dealer or something.



You don't really go to a lot of drug dealers, do you?


----------



## Hamesjo

Aiya sign me up !!


----------



## LAB

big_adventure said:


> You don't really go to a lot of drug dealers, do you?


I love the way this drop is spinning out... Drugs... dead horses....


----------



## big_adventure

LAB said:


> I love the way this drop is spinning out... Drugs... dead horses....



Those are totally mentionable things. Just no T*.


----------



## lemeneid

LAB said:


> I love the way this drop is spinning out... Drugs... dead horses....


My horse is already dead. And I’m not talking about real horses here


----------



## BillHanna

lemeneid said:


> My horse is already dead. And I’m not talking about real horses here


There’s a pill for that


----------



## Xerxes

Hi guys, now I can post something here again. Many thanks to the KKF team.

I am pleased to read that the planned knives are well received.

In the coming weeks I will post some videos here, which should give you an impression of my work and how the knives are made.

Still, I'm curious where the journey is going.

Jannis


----------



## lemeneid

Xerxes said:


> Hi guys, now I can post something here again. Many thanks to the KKF team.
> 
> I am pleased to read that the planned knives are well received.
> 
> In the coming weeks I will post some videos here, which should give you an impression of my work and how the knives are made.
> 
> Still, I'm curious where the journey is going.
> 
> Jannis


Thanks Jannis for coming on board with this massdrop. We’re all definitely looking forward to your videos and pictures and of course the actual knives themselves. Can’t wait!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

This. Will. Be. EPIC

Really stoked for this one


----------



## Boatboy

I’m just going to let my actions speak, whose PayPal account do I send the money to have all other details filled in


----------



## big_adventure

I'm just going to let my actions speak, who do I have to kill to make sure I'm on the "nice" list for santa this drop?


----------



## Luftmensch

Xerxes said:


> Still, I'm curious where the journey is going.





So are we. Looking forward to it.

Hopefully KKF can make this as enjoyable for you as it is almost certainly going to be for us!



[You might want to read up on @RDalman's special handle for @ian... it is... errr... bound to come up. I dunno... @ian had special ergonomic needs or something ]


----------



## RockyBasel

Luftmensch said:


> So are we. Looking forward to it.
> 
> Hopefully KKF can make this as enjoyable for you as it is almost certainly going to be for us!
> 
> 
> 
> [You might want to read up on @RDalman's special handle for @ian... it is... errr... bound to come up. I dunno... @ian had special ergonomic needs or something ]


I think that handle is in need of a good polish


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*Good morning everyone!*
*@Xerxes HAS FINALLY MADE HIS ENTRANCE!*
*A big thank you to Jannis for this massdrop. We are all lucky to have him.*


*HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO ON SHIPPING/PRICE DETAILS AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS: 
please read this and then read it again 

Firstly, due to the high level of interest in this knife, we will be increasing the allocation. We discussed with Jannis, and he has agreed to make a few more, should we exceed the 20 by a small margin. Our goal is to get all of you a XERSES!

Here is a recap on Jannis' knife and pricing:*​
*Knife: Wa Gyuto
Size: 225mm x 55mm <or> 250mm x 58mm
Steel: 1.2562 core at 66 HRC, 1.2767 cladding, intermediate nickel layer 
Grind: Convex workhorse with aggressive distal taper
Handle: Black stabilized maple with Vulcan Fibre spacer*


*Gyuto Size (mm)*​*EUR*​250x58​1040​225x55​990​



*Shipping: 

Because laws in Germany are different and more complex than in Sweden and Jannis can only put together a maximum of 3 invoices for this order - out of EU so it is more tax efficient. Individual invoicing is simply not an option from Germany for this mass-drop. 

Approximate duty and S&H fees will be: 15% to EU distributor, 10% to US distributor, and 12% to APAC distributor. This does not include shipping from distributor to you. Specific shipping costs will be calculated when packages are ready for shipment. 



Europe Distributor: @RockyBasel 

North America Distributor: @nakiriknaifuwaifu 

Asia/Pacific Distributor: @lemeneid *



*With that, I’d like to open the signups!

Here's how they will work:

Please message me (@nakiriknaifuwaifu) your information in this 
~ E X A C T ~
format:

Title of message: "ORDER - Xerxes Massdrop"*​
*Region (NA/EU/APAC): 
Country: *
*Size: "225mm" or "250mm" (there's no cap on sizes, these knives will be made for you)


INFO ON SELECTION: Participants will be randomly chosen (everyone is assigned a number and selected using random.org) 

If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because it is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - It's COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.


We will confirm payment when the orders are close to done in the summer. Specific shipping costs will be calculated when payment time comes near 

Thanks,
NKW*



*~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~ *
*
SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY 11:59 PM CET (Central European Standard Time - GMT +1) 
Results will be made available shortly thereafter!

Please see page 13 of this thread for full information including pricing and sign-up details! 
My post is the colorful one - easy to find and easy to read! *

*Thank you all for your support so far! *​


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Where would UK fit in all this? We got f*** with brexit lol


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Giovanny Torres said:


> Where would UK fit in all this? We got f*** with brexit lol



Good question...
@RockyBasel


----------



## WiriWiri

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO ON SHIPPING/PRICE DETAILS AND HOW TO SIGN UP *​
> 
> *Thanks,
> NKW*









(I’m already down there)


----------



## lemeneid

Giovanny Torres said:


> Where would UK fit in all this? We got f*** with brexit lol


How badly did you get hit with the Dalman drop?


----------



## Boatboy

Boatboy said:


> I’m just going to let my actions speak, whose PayPal account do I send the money to have all other details filled in


Done as instructed NKW


----------



## Bodine

Done


----------



## Giovanny Torres

lemeneid said:


> How badly did you get hit with the Dalman drop?


Not bad really, +20% of total
Same as most EU, but if this drop is sent from Germany to Rocky and then to UK that means double VAT and for a knife this price is a lot, maybe 30-40% on top of total


----------



## Knivperson

Done.

So great this can be shipped from EU, means I save 45 % price increase, because I live in Denmark!


----------



## RockyBasel




----------



## RockyBasel

I don’t pay VAT in CH, and I have the ability to ship from Germany - I Live 15 min away from Germany and 15 min away from France


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> I don’t pay VAT in CH, and I have the ability to ship from Germany - I Live 15 min away from Germany and 15 min away from France



So, pick up sans VAT in Germany, drive to France and ship still without VAT? Money.


----------



## RockyBasel

Well, not quite as jannis lives far away in Germany

but I can receive it at Swiss vat of 10 percent, and theoretically speaking it would be possible for me ship from Germany so it would be an-inter-EU shipment with no Vat


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> Well, not quite as jannis lives far away in Germany
> 
> but I can receive it at Swiss vat of 10 percent, and theoretically speaking it would be possible for me ship from Germany so it would be an-inter-EU shipment with no Vat



It's actually better that way - if Jannis sold it to you in Germany, he'd have to charge German VAT. 

Anything to stick it to the man, after how badly our countries have botched the vaccine roll-out. Good job, folks, good job.


----------



## fritze

Done.

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## LAB

Sent too!


----------



## Penan

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *Good morning everyone!*
> *@Xerxes HAS FINALLY MADE HIS ENTRANCE!*
> *A big thank you to Jannis for this massdrop. We are all lucky to have him.*
> 
> 
> *HERE IS IMPORTANT INFO ON SHIPPING/PRICE DETAILS AND HOW TO SIGN UP FOR ORDERS:
> please read this and then read it again
> 
> Firstly, due to the high level of interest in this knife, we will be increasing the allocation. We discussed with Jannis, and he has agreed to make a few more, should we exceed the 20 by a small margin. Our goal is to get all of you a XERSES!
> 
> Here is a recap on Jannis' knife and pricing:*​
> *Knife: Wa Gyuto
> Size: 225mm x 55mm <or> 250mm x 58mm
> Steel: 1.2562 core at 66 HRC, 1.2767 cladding, intermediate nickel layer
> Grind: Convex workhorse with aggressive distal taper
> Handle: Black stabilized maple with Vulcan Fibre spacer*
> 
> 
> *Gyuto Size (mm)*​*EUR*​250x58​1040​225x55​990​
> 
> 
> 
> *Shipping:
> 
> Because laws in Germany are different and more complex than in Sweden and Jannis can only put together a maximum of 3 invoices for this order - out of EU so it is more tax efficient. Individual invoicing is simply not an option from Germany for this mass-drop.
> 
> Approximate duty and S&H fees will be: 15% to EU distributor, 10% to US distributor, and 12% to APAC distributor. This does not include shipping from distributor to you. Specific shipping costs will be calculated when packages are ready for shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> Europe Distributor: @RockyBasel
> 
> North America Distributor: @nakiriknaifuwaifu
> 
> Asia/Pacific Distributor: @lemeneid *
> 
> 
> 
> *With that, I’d like to open the signups!
> 
> Here's how they will work:
> 
> Please message me (@nakiriknaifuwaifu) your information in this
> ~ E X A C T ~
> format:
> 
> Title of message: "ORDER - Xerxes Massdrop"*​
> *Region (NA/EU/APAC):
> Country: *
> *Size: "225mm" or "250mm" (there's no cap on sizes, these knives will be made for you)
> 
> 
> INFO ON SELECTION: Participants will be randomly chosen (everyone is assigned a number and selected using random.org)
> 
> If you are selected, please treat this as ordering a custom knife (because it is!). We understand if there are circumstances forcing you to withdraw your order - It's COVID time and that's what the waitlist is for - but for all other cases please try your best to adhere to the honor system.
> 
> 
> We will confirm payment when the orders are close to done in the summer. Specific shipping costs will be calculated when payment time comes near
> 
> Thanks,
> NKW*


Done


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Well, not quite as jannis lives far away in Germany



it’s far but not that far if you have a fast car and a driver who knows the German Autobahn


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> it’s far but not that far if you have a fast car and a driver who knows the German Autobahn


Hmmmm I think I can guess this mystery driver - actually, is it really driveable?


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> Hmmmm I think I can guess this mystery driver - actually, is it really driveable?



nah, too far ...


----------



## RockyBasel

I know, 8 hour drive!


----------



## captaincaed

Have a Primus that's very nice. This should be interesting.


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> Have a Primus that's very nice. This should be interesting.


If you are interested, you have time to think about it, orders remain open till next week - then we will see . Jannis has graciously agreed to make a few more knives because, well, people want a Xerses!


----------



## jonnachang

Definitely interested! PM sent.


----------



## Dan E

Also entered and sent PM accordingly a moment ago


----------



## RockyBasel

Perfect - you are in the list now


----------



## EM-L

Done!


----------



## outofgamut

Thanks a lot to the organisers and Jannis for making this possible!


----------



## drsmp

@RockyBasel or @nakiriknaifuwaifu Can you post a pic of a knife that will have a similar look and profile to the proposed KKF special. I looked through the Xerxes gallery and what a wide variety of wow knifes. Thanks!


----------



## lemeneid

drsmp said:


> @RockyBasel or @nakiriknaifuwaifu Can you post a pic of a knife that will have a similar look and profile to the proposed KKF special. I looked through the Xerxes gallery and what a wide variety of wow knifes. Thanks!


Gonna take a guess, it’s going to be very similar to the Primus as that is his “mass production” knife.


----------



## Midsummer

Done and can I sign up for one of each size?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Midsummer said:


> Done and can I sign up for one of each size?



Nice try no you may not - it's one per person


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

drsmp said:


> @RockyBasel or @nakiriknaifuwaifu Can you post a pic of a knife that will have a similar look and profile to the proposed KKF special. I looked through the Xerxes gallery and what a wide variety of wow knifes. Thanks!



I've asked Jannis. In the meantime, please view this prototype drawing (by me).


----------



## Midsummer

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I've asked Jannis. In the meantime, please view this prototype drawing (by me).
> 
> View attachment 119993


I see the 250 will have a flatter profile.


----------



## spaceconvoy




----------



## killerloop

Thanks for this! DM sent!


----------



## mmiinngg

Can I ask is there is enough people that have joined the massdrop so that I have a chance not being picked up randomly and therefore save my bank account, before joining this 2nd massdrop?




Give way on this one
Good luck to every one, will be following with lust


----------



## RockyBasel

mmiinngg said:


> Can I ask is there is enough people that have joined the massdrop so that I have a chance not being picked up randomly and therefore save my bank account, before joining this 2nd massdrop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give way on this one
> Good luck to every one, will be following with lust


Jannis has increased how many knives he is making - so yes, you have a high probability of getting it. Numbers are still being finalized. The drawing will be random


----------



## big_adventure

mmiinngg said:


> Can I ask is there is enough people that have joined the massdrop so that I have a chance not being picked up randomly and therefore save my bank account, before joining this 2nd massdrop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give way on this one
> Good luck to every one, will be following with lust



I will represent France for us (I hope)!


----------



## RockyBasel

Vive La France!


----------



## mmiinngg

Vive la République  !


big_adventure said:


> I will represent France for us (I hope)!


Alors ça me va !
Bonne chance !


----------



## Morten

Wow, choked on the breakfast seeing this thread - great idea and choice of smith.

Please sign me up for the 250 - i’ll send a pm as well.


----------



## RockyBasel

Please PM so you make “the list”


----------



## big_adventure

mmiinngg said:


> Vive la République  !
> Alors ça me va !
> Bonne chance !



Merci mon ami. Allez les bleus !


----------



## Tristan

Sent a PM. 
if I screwed it up do let me know


----------



## Michi

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> I've asked Jannis. In the meantime, please view this prototype drawing (by me).


Looks like a perfect rendition of Moby Dick!


----------



## alterwisser

lemeneid said:


> Gonna take a guess, it’s going to be very similar to the Primus as that is his “mass production” knife.



the Primus is/was completely different:

Honyaki vs SanMai
SC125 vs 1.2562
Western vs Wa handle
User friendly bordering on Laser grind vs WH

The massdrop knife is a different animal. Will it have similarities to other knives Jannis has made? Of course, as he has made dozens of unique knives. But it’s not a copy of existing knives or a slightly adapted version or anything


----------



## RockyBasel

Could not agree with @altwisser more. In fact we were just discussing the profile with jannis this morning.

the construction of this knife is far more complex as a Go-Mai

it is slightly more “brawny” with its 58mm heel height and WH profile - and not as elegant as the typical Jannis knife with a lower heel height

but the steel, construction, F&F is going to be outstanding

so it’s a unique knife of high-performance carbon steel that takes on many characteristics

definitely not a Primus

next week we will get a tour of Jannis’ workshop where he will explain how this knife will be made - that should be fun!


----------



## RockyBasel

I also encourage you to read about Jannis on his web-site. Encouraged to be a history teacher In his formative years, his history topic was studying the techniques of pattern welding steel in the middle ages. He has a degree in mechanical engineering and precision mechanics. You can well imagine his passion and interest from very early on.

If you want to know the Nerd of the Steel-Nerds, its Jannis!

You should read his web-site, his background. Fascinating story, and we, the KKF community, will be part of his story with our Massdrop II - Xerses


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*~IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT~ 

SIGN-UPS WILL CLOSE MONDAY 11:59 PM CET (Central European Standard Time - GMT +1) *
*Results will be made available shortly thereafter!

Please see page 13 of this thread for full information including pricing and sign-up details! *
*My post is the colorful one - easy to find and easy to read! *

*Thank you all for your support so far! *​*@daveb @Matus @mods could one of you please sticky my long post on the previous page please? *


----------



## LAB

Getting really excited about this one.. looks like quite a beast.


RockyBasel said:


> Could not agree with @altwisser more. In fact we were just discussing the profile with jannis this morning.
> 
> the construction of this knife is far more complex as a Go-Mai
> 
> it is slightly more “brawny” with its 58mm heel height and WH profile - and not as elegant as the typical Jannis knife with a lower heel height
> 
> but the steel, construction, F&F is going to be outstanding
> 
> so it’s a unique knife of high-performance carbon steel that takes on many characteristics
> 
> definitely not a Primus
> 
> next week we will get a tour of Jannis’ workshop where he will explain how this knife will be made - that should be fun!



Sounds like quite a beast. Getting really excited about this one...


----------



## alterwisser

To add to what @RockyBasel said:

When you talk to Jannis you can literally feel how passionate he is about all aspects of knife making:

The creative part, the metallurgy including its history, research into steels etc.

i don’t know about you, but when I make decisions spending that much money on a knife the person behind the knife matters to me. That’s why I love buying from some makers and refuse to buy from others...


----------



## lemeneid

Looking through his gallery, I'm guessing the massdrop knife will be similar to this?









100# 26er Gyuto


Ein 26er Gyuto mit einer Schneide aus 1.2562, Seitenlagen aus historischem Eisen und einem Griff aus historischem Eichenholz




www.xerxes-knives-shop.com




workhorse, gomai(different cladding), 1.2562, octo handle


----------



## pleue

Ooo 260 would be a dream


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Looking through his gallery, I'm guessing the massdrop knife will be similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100# 26er Gyuto
> 
> 
> Ein 26er Gyuto mit einer Schneide aus 1.2562, Seitenlagen aus historischem Eisen und einem Griff aus historischem Eichenholz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workhorse, gomai(different cladding), 1.2562, octo handle


I actually have this one - the KKF WH will have the tip at mid-point or heel. So yes, somewhat similar, but also dissimilar. Stronger distal taper in the KKF WH


----------



## josemartinlopez

I PM'd but @nakiriknaifuwaifu's name appears in strikethrough in the PM screen.


----------



## BillHanna

Maybe try again.


----------



## fritze

Or maybe he is blocked? Is this possible in this forum?


----------



## pentryumf

lemeneid said:


> Looking through his gallery, I'm guessing the massdrop knife will be similar to this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100# 26er Gyuto
> 
> 
> Ein 26er Gyuto mit einer Schneide aus 1.2562, Seitenlagen aus historischem Eisen und einem Griff aus historischem Eichenholz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.xerxes-knives-shop.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> workhorse, gomai(different cladding), 1.2562, octo handle



I can only guess the MD Xerxes will have similarities however the #100 26er was an integral bolster and AFAIK this requires far more work in forging vs. a straight neck(non integral).
Browsing Xerxes gallery just makes me cry so I avoid looking more than a few times a day. I am hoping more akin to this example.


----------



## RockyBasel

Hi JML, good to see you back in the forum. I will connect with @nakiriknaifuwaifu and address the issue


----------



## RockyBasel

Ps - blocking is possible


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

josemartinlopez said:


> I PM'd but @nakiriknaifuwaifu's name appears in strikethrough in the PM screen.


You should be able to message me now.


----------



## Corradobrit1

He will buy this?


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> He will buy this?


 looks that way from here in CH


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> I actually have this one - the KKF WH will have the tip at mid-point or heel. So yes, somewhat similar, but also dissimilar. Stronger distal taper in the KKF WH


Did experience with this knife play a role in your decision on the dimensions for the drop?


----------



## alterwisser

Corradobrit1 said:


> He will buy this?



luck will decide. Or maybe karma. That could be troubling ...


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> Did experience with this knife play a role in your decision on the dimensions for the drop?


Yes - to a limited extend - I realized that I like the tip to be mid-point of the heel - some profiles have them curved up quite a bit. So that’s what we specified

But on the positive side, there is an incredible feeling of strength, power, and finesse in Jannis’ knives - that I noticed in this one. I did not want to lose that, but I also did not want a tip that would bend too easily either - so healthy distal taper, but some strength in the tip, “ma non troppo” as they say in Italian


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> Yes - to a limited extend - I realized that I like the tip to be mid-point of the heel - some profiles have them curved up quite a bit. So that’s what we specified
> 
> But on the positive side, there is an incredible feeling of strength, power, and finesse in Jannis’ knives - that I noticed in this one. I did not want to lose that, but I also did not want a tip that would bend too easily either - so healthy distal taper, but some strength in the tip, “ma non troppo” as they say in Italian


Sounds good. This height at the heel seems unusual for this length for regular Jannis knives, he's made a few tall ones including yours, so was wondering why these dimensions. Makes sense now since you tried one of his knives with similar dimensions.


----------



## Barmoley

alterwisser said:


> luck will decide. Or maybe karma. That could be troubling ...


Unfortunately, karma doesn't seem to work this way, just see him get one.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> Sounds good. This height at the heel seems unusual for this length for regular Jannis knives, he's made a few tall ones including yours, so was wondering why these dimensions. Makes sense now since you tried one of his knives with similar dimensions.


I personally like the heel height, lots of knuckle clearance as well. ever since I got my Toyama 270x60, I just love heel height. Did not help that I met @alterwisser, he is a true heel height snob and kinda made it a thing in the knives I buy


----------



## Knivperson

That first cut in the carrot. Speechless!!!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Knivperson said:


> That first cut in the carrot. Speechless!!!




Yes!!!
This is Xerxes gyuto is very close to what I had in mind  Maybe with a little lower tip, more gentle curve on the profile, and a little more convexity!!! Incredible.

Anyways, @Xerxes is working on some blueprints and will be sharing them with us in the coming days.


----------



## Knivperson

The knife will come without a saya and box, right?


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Knivperson said:


> The knife will come without a saya and box, right?



No saya, but we will have to ship it in cardboard boxes, so teeeeeechnically


----------



## RockyBasel

Yes - no saya or box


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> I personally like the heel height, lots of knuckle clearance as well. ever since I got my Toyama 270x60, I just love heel height. Did not help that I met @alterwisser, he is a true heel height snob and kinda made it a thing in the knives I buy


Nice to be tall


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

They like em thick with high heels over there in Basel


----------



## TSF415

Here’s an interesting one that might share some characteristics:






SOLD - Xerxes 245mm custom unicorn


This is probably the most impressive knife in my collection. Custom made 245mm heavy weight chef knife. Jannis measured it as 245mm, but it's actually 249 on the edge. So closer to 250 rather then 240. Steel is 1.2562 has: Carbon: 1,45%, tungsten 3,0%, chromium: 0,35%, vanadium: 0,25%. Some...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Barmoley

TSF415 said:


> Here’s an interesting one that might share some characteristics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOLD - Xerxes 245mm custom unicorn
> 
> 
> This is probably the most impressive knife in my collection. Custom made 245mm heavy weight chef knife. Jannis measured it as 245mm, but it's actually 249 on the edge. So closer to 250 rather then 240. Steel is 1.2562 has: Carbon: 1,45%, tungsten 3,0%, chromium: 0,35%, vanadium: 0,25%. Some...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com


This was a great one, I had it for a while. Excellent heat treat of 1.2562, grind and profile very good and just a cool knife, but 50-51mm tall, so different profile.


----------



## RockyBasel

Barmoley said:


> This was a great one, I had it for a while. Excellent heat treat of 1.2562, grind and profile very good and just a cool knife, but 50-51mm tall, so different profile.


Other than the heel height, some similarities for sure


----------



## Barmoley

RockyBasel said:


> Other than the heel height, some similarities for sure


It was a beast, 286g or something like that. One of a handful of knives I regret selling, but at least it went to someone who can appreciate it for its greatness.


----------



## RockyBasel

It will be good to see how this one compares


----------



## captaincaed

lemeneid said:


> Gonna take a guess, it’s going to be very similar to the Primus as that is his “mass production” knife.


The Primus is nearly flat ground, very narrow, has little distal taper except for the grind, and is honyaki.


----------



## LAB

RockyBasel said:


> Yes - no saya or box



Understand the kind of havoc a wooden box would cause for the arrangements, and not everyone wants one.
However, still feel kind of a pity that such a nice thing would only come in a cardboard box ..


----------



## Barmoley

It’s a knife, it needs to be used, box, no box..... the knife is the point


----------



## LAB

ohhhh definitely going to cut a lot of things if I get one...


----------



## Penan

Of course a box or saya would be nice, but it would up the pricetag a little. I rather only pay for the knife since it’s a lot of money already.


----------



## josemartinlopez

what's the estimated weight of these?


----------



## lemeneid

Pricing is for the weak.
If there’s a box I’ll take it!


----------



## Dan E

Would definitely add for a box, my knife has to travel a long way! (If Ill be lucky enough to get one  )


----------



## josemartinlopez

Xerxes packs his knives with the blade covered by two styrofoam boards and taped together, then immobilized inside a box. Excellent packing.


----------



## alterwisser

josemartinlopez said:


> what's the estimated weight of these?



Zero


----------



## big_adventure

alterwisser said:


> Zero



That's definitely within a few hundred grams.


----------



## RockyBasel

josemartinlopez said:


> what's the estimated weight of these?



Given the heel height and 250 mm, I would suspect around 250 gm.

But I have asked this question to Jannis and he will be posting a video next week - and will most likely cover it then, if not before

The video is going to be fun


----------



## alterwisser

The knife will have a hidden feature: you can easily snap off the tip to Instantly reduce the weight!

innovation, guys!!!!


----------



## BillHanna

alterwisser said:


> The knife will have a hidden feature: you can easily snap off the tip to Instantly reduce the weight!
> 
> innovation, guys!!!!


Someone is spicy today.


----------



## big_adventure

alterwisser said:


> The knife will have a hidden feature: you can easily snap off the tip to Instantly reduce the weight!
> 
> innovation, guys!!!!



Plus, that turns it into a nakiri! At least one off the organizers would love that feature.


----------



## Knivperson

alterwisser said:


> The knife will have a hidden feature: you can easily snap off the tip to Instantly reduce the weight!
> 
> innovation, guys!!!!


Thought you were going to say that it would reveal a laser beam to cut with...!


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> Someone is spicy today.



I had Kimchi...


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> I had Kimchi...


No wonder....Stick with Piedmont cheese


----------



## BillHanna

big_adventure said:


> Plus, that turns it into a nakiri! At least one off the organizers would love that feature.


Yeah, for someone who is mister sharpsharprectangle and nakiriknaifuwaifu, I’m not really SEEING it.


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> Yeah, for someone who is mister sharpsharprectangle and nakiriknaifuwaifu, I’m not really SEEING it.



A Nakiri is just a Cleaver that stopped growing when it was a child anyway ...


----------



## BillHanna

I’ve got a 1303 in the mail. We’ll see how it fits.


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> I’ve got a 1303 in the mail. We’ll see how it fits.



I love mine. Light and takes a beating.


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> A Nakiri is just a Cleaver that stopped growing when it was a child anyway ...


 cleaver vs kimchi - how the mood changes


----------



## alterwisser

RockyBasel said:


> cleaver vs kimchi - how the mood changes



I’m out of cheese


----------



## RockyBasel

alterwisser said:


> I’m out of cheese


LOL


----------



## RockyBasel

*UPDATE ALERT

Good news Knife Afficionados. 

Given the high level of interest, @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @alterwisser, and I (The RockyBasel) have got agreement with Jannis to make more knives. Remember folks, we want to get you more sharp objects in your kitchen (as if you don't have enough), and further strain your relationships

Jannis will make a maximum of 30 knives for this EPIC XERSES mass-drop. An increase of 50% over his original limit

We will know final numbers in terms of orders Monday. After he wakes up, @nakiriknaifuwaifu will send out a post

His video post next week is on too.....*


----------



## captaincaed

Maybe he should ask Robin how much his back hurts after the last drop, before agreeing to this. Just saying.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Better to ask for forgiveness than for permission...


----------



## KO88

Are those from those 50% more knives gonna be at least few 280mm or longer?


----------



## pleue

I'd do dastardly things for a 270


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Sizes remain the same as previous: 225mm or 250mm.


----------



## RockyBasel

Unless dastardly things are done, then yes, 270 is in play


----------



## Receiver52

PM sent.

Greatly appreciate the time and effort you guys are going through for this. Not easy to do.


----------



## nwshull

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Sizes remain the same as previous: 225mm or 250mm.



Just to confirm these are heel to tip sizing right. Not sakai sizing?


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> *UPDATE ALERT
> 
> Good news Knife Afficionados.
> 
> Given the high level of interest, @nakiriknaifuwaifu, @alterwisser, and I (The RockyBasel) have got agreement with Jannis to make more knives. Remember folks, we want to get you more sharp objects in your kitchen (as if you don't have enough), and further strain your relationships
> 
> Jannis will make a maximum of 30 knives for this EPIC XERSES mass-drop. An increase of 50% over his original limit
> 
> We will know final numbers in terms of orders Monday. After he wakes up, @nakiriknaifuwaifu will send out a post
> 
> His video post next week is on too.....*


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> Unless dastardly things are done, then yes, 270 is in play



Sooooooo... how dastardly, exactly? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Todd762

Great news! Thanks for the chance at this opportunity


----------



## RockyBasel

big_adventure said:


> Sooooooo... how dastardly, exactly? Asking for a friend.


 the 270 ship is not in this ride! It’s 250 only my friend. In the Honyaki mass-drop, we had only 1 taker for the 270. So we skipped it in this drop


----------



## LAB

big_adventure said:


> Sooooooo... how dastardly, exactly? Asking for a friend.



There were earlier discussions about tattoos on butt cheeks......


----------



## Corradobrit1

LAB said:


> There were earlier discussions about tattoos on butt cheeks......


Sounds like a PITA


----------



## pleue

You should do a mass drop for a boardsmith or something next since it seems like everyone here is cutting on coasters  I have infinite Marcelo envy as the only 270 dalman in the bunch, he can probably test my dastardly limit if he ever wants to let his go. Seems like this is a group of pot stirrers so I’m in here with a long handled spoon. Your heel heights feel like 250 and 270 sizing or maybe I should use my cleavers more to get used to it or find an old takeda. All fun and games, I think if chosen I can be happy with the 250


----------



## BillHanna

pleue said:


> You should do a mass drop for a boardsmith


----------



## big_adventure

RockyBasel said:


> the 270 ship is not in this ride! It’s 250 only my friend. In the Honyaki mass-drop, we had only 1 taker for the 270. So we skipped it in this drop



I'll tell my friend.  

I'm in for a 250 anyway - 270 would start to be hard to fit on my strip or my board: I like to have a bit of room to work. My board is relatively large: 45 x 61cm, but 220 to 250 hits my sweet spot just fine thanks.


----------



## Xerxes

Hi folks, understandably there are a lot of questions on your part and in this post I would like to try to answer some of them.

But first something fundamental:
At the moment I am still working full-time on several other knife projects and therefore I am very busy. I will visit the forum regularly but I will not, at least for the moment, show the same presence as the three organizers. Of course, that will change as soon as production officially begins. At the moment I have to make sure that I get the preparation organized parallel to my actual work. I ask for your understanding if it sometimes takes a little longer.

How I work:
Many have difficulty classifying me as a knife maker. That's because I wasn't fixated on one type of knife. Anyone who orders a knife from me quickly realizes that there are no standard knife types, there is not even a standard ordering process. Rather, I try to tailor each knife individually to the needs of the client. Because if I have learned one thing in recent years, it is that there is no such thing as "the one perfect knife". My shop knives also show a wide range of different profiles, geometries, materials, etc. That is one of the reasons why I give a very detailed description of each knife. So it makes little sense to go through the gallery of my shop or my IG profile to find out what the massdrop knife will be like. You can only do that to get a general impression of my work. What I can say is that the Massdrop knife will be an independent and individual knife, which I designed and developed especially for the KKF in cooperation with the organizers.

As things stand so far, the knife will have the following characteristics:
The cutting edge is slightly curved over the entire length. The curvature is much less pronounced towards the choil, but the knife will not have a real flat spot. The tip will be about midway through the height of the blade. The profile is therefore primarily designed for the push cut.

Link

Rocking motion is also possible.

Link

Chopping is also theoretically possible, but a knife with more flatspot would be an advantage here. The focus is clearly on the push cut and, to a certain extent, on the rocking motion.

The geometry becomes quite complex. At Workhoses I like to work with a quadruple taper. The "Walkschliff" is characterized as follows. Overall, the blade is ground convex, with the thickest point of the blade lying roughly between the middle and the upper third of the blade height. The blade becomes a little thinner towards the back. Why quadruple taper? 1: The thickness of the blade will taper sharply starting from the choil. 2: The thickest part of the blade is at the choil about halfway up the blade and moves upwards the further you get to the tip. This inevitably results in a further change in the angle of the primary bevel. 3: The convexity of the entire blade decreases towards the tip. 4: The bevel on the first cm behind the cutting edge is more convex in the area of the choil and becomes almost flat towards the tip. This results in a very slight incision in the front area of the blade and a significantly stronger displacement towards the choil. The absolute blade strength will be in the following range.

Thickness at the tang: approx. 6mm
Thickness at the choil: approx. 5.5mm
Thickness in the middle: approx. 2.7mm
Thickness 20mm in front of the tip: approx. 1.1mm

I had already made a sketch for the organizers, but it was only a picture of the first ideas. That's why I'm not going to post them here. In the coming days I will try to create a meaningful sketch.

And since it was briefly discussed here, I know what I'm getting myself into when I make 30 knives ;-)



Many greetings, Jannis


----------



## fritze

_@nakiriknaifuwaifu_
Will you post a list with all the names before closing the massdrop so we can see if we are on the list?
Thank you!


----------



## RockyBasel

Thanks for this really detailed construction description 

It is really well thought out


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

fritze said:


> _@nakiriknaifuwaifu_
> Will you post a list with all the names before closing the massdrop so we can see if we are on the list?
> Thank you!



Yes. I'll repeat this when I close it, but I'll post a list with everyone who signed up on after closing (11:59 PM GMT +1) Monday, and if you don't see your name you can reply to the order message you sent me as proof you got in before close. I will update the list accordingly.


----------



## Delat

Xerxes said:


> I like to work with a quadruple taper.



“Spock, can you get us out of here?”
“Yes Captain, but I have to precisely calculate our path through the 4th dimensional quadruple taper intersection or the ship will be torn to pieces.”
“Call Jannis in engineering, he’s done this before”


----------



## RockyBasel

Delat said:


> “Spock, can you get us out of here?”
> “Yes Captain, but I have to precisely calculate our path through the 4th dimensional quadruple taper intersection or the ship will be torn to pieces.”
> “Call Jannis in engineering, he’s done this before”



Aye-Aye captain!

After Jannis gave us that quadruple, convex then flat, knife geometry lesson, I just wanted to say “BOOM”


----------



## big_adventure

This is going to be fun AND educational.


----------



## RockyBasel

He is a Master! King Xerses has spoken


----------



## Sabba

New to forum. Definetly interested in joining in on the opportunity to be selected considering Im a newb to the forum.

PM’d and subscribed to this one. Nice work/efforts organizers.


----------



## alterwisser

josemartinlopez said:


> @Xerxes, so excited by your message that the massdrop knife will be a 1.2562 mono instead!



you need a life


----------



## Corradobrit1

josemartinlopez said:


> @Xerxes, so excited by your message that the massdrop knife will be a 1.2562 mono instead!


Where did you read that? Isn't it san mai






KKF Massdrop II - Xerxes


Hi guys, now I can post something here again. Many thanks to the KKF team. I am pleased to read that the planned knives are well received. In the coming weeks I will post some videos here, which should give you an impression of my work and how the knives are made. Still, I'm curious where the...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## BillHanna

It’s just trolly shenanigans. That’s what the wink is for.


----------



## spaceconvoy

BillHanna said:


> It’s just trolly shenanigans. That’s what the wink is for.


a similar example would be, "@josemartinlopez so excited by your message that you'll go back to lurking for the foreseeable future "


----------



## Corradobrit1

Ban him...... again


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Ban him...... again


----------



## TSF415

Maybe the Xerxes will replace the Tanaka ironwood as the best beginners knife.


----------



## BillHanna

I cant afford to participate, but I’m super interested in learning Some new things as this progresses.


----------



## big_adventure

TSF415 said:


> Maybe the Xerxes will replace the Tanaka ironwood as the best beginners knife.



1000 euro beginners knives? What does one upgrade to? Vibranium?


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> I cant afford to participate, but I’m super interested in learning Some new things as this progresses.



This will be very educational - I mean just reading about the geometry was educational 

But jannis will do a walk through of his workshop this week - and talk about his machines - that should be interesting


----------



## big_adventure

Oh yeah, I'm stoked to go through the process. After never being part of a custom knife project before, I'm in the middle of one now and hopefully will be in this one as well. It's amazing.


----------



## josemartinlopez

BillHanna said:


> It’s just trolly shenanigans. That’s what the wink is for.


Heh, it's a past conversation with @Xerxes. Think he drew the line at 1.2419 mono (which he made an amazing line of).


----------



## alterwisser

josemartinlopez said:


> Heh, it's a past conversation with @Xerxes. Think he drew the line at 1.2419 mono (which he made an amazing line of).



maybe you could quote that conversation?

Maybe my memory isn’t what it used to be, but when, where and why did he draw a line when it comes to Mono steels?

What line are you referring to?

The OG he made was 1.2442, Primus was SC125...


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Oh hey guys look what I just picked up: a brand new Massdrop Ban Hammer 
Would be a shame if I needed to use it, but at the same time, very exciting!


----------



## ExistentialHero

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Oh hey guys look what I just picked up: a brand new Massdrop Ban Hammer
> Would be a shame if I needed to use it, but at the same time, very exciting!
> 
> View attachment 120420


Ooh, when's the drop for these? Looks like really top-notch work, I'd love one for my collection!


----------



## BillHanna

Kinda has a cleaver/tall nakiri vibe. Right up my alley.


----------



## BillHanna

@nakiriknaifuwaifu putting the TSUN in tsundere.


----------



## DrEriksson

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Oh hey guys look what I just picked up: a brand new Massdrop Ban Hammer
> Would be a shame if I needed to use it, but at the same time, very exciting!


Please, ban me from this Massdrop. Will remove the angst of opting out willingly. Do I need to make any insults, or are you ok to drop the hammer anyway?


----------



## RockyBasel

DrEriksson said:


> Please, ban me from this Massdrop. Will remove the angst of opting out willingly. Do I need to make any insults, or are you ok to drop the hammer anyway?


No hammer for you


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> No hammer for you


Guess I'll just continue to be mad at myself for not trying to get on this Massdrop then.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

DrEriksson said:


> Please, ban me from this Massdrop. Will remove the angst of opting out willingly. Do I need to make any insults, or are you ok to drop the hammer anyway?



Insults are futile, unfortunately


----------



## RockyBasel

*KKF Community, you have wrecked our Massdrop 2 grand vision!*

We used price elasticity of demand to project that since the Massdrop 2 price per knife is *double *the price of massdrop 1, orders would be about half. *You demolished economic theory.

GOOD NEWS: Jannis increased the supply of knives to 30  
BAD NEWS: we got 68 orders for the Xerses Quadruple Taper WH 

You ruined our plan to get every one of you a King Xerses knife!*
Quadruple Taper, push/rocker 1.2562 Go-mai (with nickel layer) WH......*but we do not expect anything less heh-heh!

WE CLOSE TAKING ORDERS TONIGHT AT 7 PM/12 MIDNIGHT GMT

@nakiriknaifuwaifu will be running the numbers. Over to you @nakiriknaifuwaifu - please walk our KKF brethren through the numbers and the process that will follow.

May the Godds ever be in your favor*


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*~IMPORTANT MESSAGE~ *
*please read*

*Sign-ups will be closing TODAY at 7 PM EST*​*Here is the list IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER of the users that have signed up. *

*If I have missed you: please respond to your original order message AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and let me know before closing time. *


*User**Region**Country**Size *@RockyBaselEUSwitzerland250@nakiriknaifuwaifuNAUSA250@lemeneidAPACSingapore250@tchan001APACHK250@lutherEUGermany250@BodineNAUSA250@Slim278NAUSA225@NagakinNAUSA225@jaeysehnNAUSA250@demcavNAUSA225@big_adventureEUFrance250@SdoEUIreland225@gogogo545EUSweden250@xxxclxNAUSA225@BoatboyAPACHK250@RepjapsteelNAUSA225@DelatNAUSA225@WiriWiriEU???UK225@BarmoleyNAUSA250@CheckpureNAUSA250@TSF415NAUSA250@KnivpersonEUDenmark250@nwshullNAUSA225@zeaderanNAUSA225@Giovanny TorresEU???UK225@thebradleycrewNAUSA225@ElohEUGermany250@LABAPACHK250@fritzeEUGermany250@thpNAUSA250@pentryumfNACanada225@PenanEUSweden250@msumAPACAustralia250@crocca86APACAustralia225@JayGeeAPACAustralia250@JayS20EUGermany250@Marcelo AmaralNAUSA250@DarktraderNAUSA250@valdimEUBulgaria225@outofgamutAPACAustralia250@aaoueeeNAUSA250@tcmx3NAUSA250@pleueNAUSA250@ExistentialHeroNAUSA250@Dan EEUSwitzerland250@ptangEUGermany250@toddnmdAPACJapan225@captaincaedNAUSA250@EM-LEUSweden225@MidsummerNAUSA225@killerloopNAUSA225@doughNAUSA250@MesserjocceEUGermany225@TristanAPACSingapore250@MortenEUDenmark250@CampbellNAUSA250@MOCDaddyNAUSA225@josemartinlopezAPACSingapore250@Todd762NAUSA225@Receiver52NACanada225@new2brewNAUSA225@cstratNAUSA250@hendrixNAUSA225@YG420NAUSA225@pow_powEUGermany250@CA_cookNAUSA250@Luke_GEUAustria250
* 

About the selection process: 

The order will be assigned using random.org - a website that generates truly random numbers based on background noise from the universe. We will order everyone that sent in a message - so after the 30th knife spot will be the 1st spot on the waitlist. In the case someone is no longer able to fulfill their order, we will use this waitlist. 

Thank you everyone for your interest thus far. See you on the other side. 

Cheers,
NKW
*


----------



## Corradobrit1

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> *~IMPORTANT MESSAGE~ *
> *please read*
> 
> *Sign-ups will be closing TODAY at 7 PM EST*​*Here is the list IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER of the users that have signed up. *
> 
> *If I have missed you: please respond to your original order message AS SOON AS POSSIBLE and let me know before closing time. *
> 
> 
> *User**Region**Country**Size *@RockyBaselEUSwitzerland250@nakiriknaifuwaifuNAUSA250@lemeneidAPACSingapore250@tchan001APACHK250@lutherEUGermany250@BodineNAUSA250@Slim278NAUSA225@NagakinNAUSA225@jaeysehnNAUSA250@demcavNAUSA225@big_adventureEUFrance250@SdoEU???Ireland225@gogogo545EUSweden250@xxxclxNAUSA225@BoatboyAPACHK250@RepjapsteelNAUSA225@DelatNAUSA225@WiriWiriEU???UK225@BarmoleyNAUSA250@CheckpureNAUSA250@TSF415NAUSA250@KnivpersonEUDenmark250@nwshullNAUSA225@zeaderanNAUSA225@giovanni TorresEU???UK225@thebradleycrewNAUSA225@ElohEUGermany250@LABAPACHK250@fritzeEUGermany250@thpNAUSA250@pentryumfNACanada225@PenanEUSweden250@msumAPACAustralia250@crocca86APACAustralia225@JayGeeAPACAustralia250@JayS20EUGermany250@Marcel AmaralNAUSA250@DarktraderNAUSA250@valdimEUBulgaria225@outofgamutAPACAustralia250@aaoueeeNAUSA250@tcmx3NAUSA250@pleueNAUSA250@ExistentialHeroNAUSA250@Dan EEUSwitzerland250@ptangEUGermany250@toddnmdAPACJapan225@captaincaedNAUSA250@EM-LEUSweden225@MidsummerNAUSA225@killerloopNAUSA225@doughNAUSA250@MesserjocceEUGermany225@TristanAPACSingapore250@MortenEUDenmark250@CampbellNAUSA250@MOCDaddyNAUSA225@josemartinlopezAPACSingapore250@Todd762NAUSA225@reciever52NACanada225@new2brewNAUSA225@cstratNAUSA250@hendrixNAUSA225@YG420NAUSA225@pow_powEUGermany250@CA_cookNAUSA250@Luke_GEUAustria250
> *
> 
> Thank you everyone for your interest thus far. See you on the other side.
> 
> Cheers,
> NKW
> *


I didn't know Ulaanbaatar was part of Singapore. But Ireland is in the EU.


----------



## Sdo

Corradobrit1 said:


> I didn't know Ulaanbaatar was part of Singapore. But Ireland is in the EU.


Thank you, was going to refer that  Ireland is EU  Thanks to the organizers for all the work!


----------



## alterwisser

Sdo said:


> Thank you, was going to refer that  Ireland is EU  Thanks to the organizers for all the work!



i thought we gave Ireland to the UK as a parting gift? No? Just to make Britain a little greater again.... no?

Oh well ...!


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> I didn't know Ulaanbaatar was part of Singapore. But Ireland is in the EU.


I was thinking the same


----------



## WiriWiri

JayS20 said:


> The Irish are fine people unlike...



Ulaanbaatarians?


----------



## preizzo

Sent you a pm


----------



## RockyBasel

preizzo said:


> Sent you a pm



i presume NKW got your PM - we will put your request in the hat!


----------



## preizzo

RockyBasel said:


> i presume NKW got your PM - we will put your request in the hat!


Yes ,all fixed


----------



## Todd762

thank you for putting this together and I appreciate the opportunity. Unfortunately I struck out and am near the bottom but I’m looking very forward to seeing how they turn out.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Todd762 said:


> Didn’t make the cut but I appreciate the opportunity.



Todd I think you might appreciate re-reading the message I posted 

Edit: for others that are also wondering - as I stated, THE LIST IS IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER - it's just for roll call before I make the list.


----------



## Todd762

Oops! Skimmed it too quickly and counted down the list. Fingers crossed!


----------



## RockyBasel

*We have skills. Hear me now:

You have 20 minutes left place your order by PM'ing @nakiriknaifuwaifu 

Current count: 70

RESPEK

@alterwisser , @nakiriknaifuwaifu , @RockyBasel *
*KKF REPRESENT!!!*


----------



## ragz

70.... O_O


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

* Behold! The Pineapple of Grace! 

The drawing will commence sometime after I'm done cutting this pineapple. 
Sneak appearance by @Illyria's custom gyuto*​


----------



## BillHanna




----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

*  ~CLOSED~ *​


----------



## lemeneid

Time to draw the winners!!!


----------



## Corradobrit1

May all your Xerxes come true


----------



## Sabba

Good luck everyone.


----------



## captaincaed

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> * Behold! The Pineapple of Grace!
> 
> The drawing will commence sometime after I'm done cutting this pineapple.
> Sneak appearance by @Illyria's custom gyuto*​
> 
> View attachment 120519


You don't cut pineapples with narikis?


----------



## Repjapsteel

Will the winners be announced publicly in this thread or PM?


----------



## toddnmd

Repjapsteel said:


> Will the winners be announced publicly in this thread or PM?



Based on the Dalman Massdrop and previous messages in this thread, I would bet that results will be posted within this thread, with everyone tagged (as NKW did with the post confirming people who had entered). Probably the waitlist order will be included as well.


----------



## nwshull

If I don't win, I propose we have a thunder dome challenge for each region to determine fitness to wield the blades.


----------



## Dan E

nwshull said:


> If I don't win, I propose we have a thunder dome challenge for each region to determine fitness to wield the blades.



if you don't win you might have a hard time in the thunder dome against the ones who bring their xerxes


----------



## Corradobrit1

nwshull said:


> If I don't win, I propose we have a thunder dome challenge for each region to determine fitness to wield the blades.


Thunderdome? More like Cubicledome


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

* ~RESULTS~  *​
*Firstly, thank you to everyone for participating! We're very happy to have had such a tremendous amount of interest and engagement. 

As I mentioned, participants were assigned a number, and these numbers were ordered using Random.org - a truly random number generator using cosmic background radiation noise (none of that pseudorandom algorithm b0llsh1t here). 

Congratulations to the first 30 who were selected - 31 and onwards is the order of the waitlist! 

Also, sizes will be final by the end of today Sizes are now final *


*Order**User**Region**Country**Size**1*@RockyBaselEUSwitzerland250*2*@nakiriknaifuwaifuNAUSA250*3*@lemeneidAPACSingapore250*4*@toddnmdAPACJapan225*5*@new2brewNAUSA225*6*@cstratNAUSA250*7*@LABAPACHK250*8*@pentryumfNACanada225*9*@killerloopNAUSA225*10*@Luke_GEUAustria250*11*@tchan001APACHK250*12*@Slim278NAUSA225*13*@lutherEUGermany250*14*@valdimEUBulgaria225*15*@demcavNAUSA225*16*@WiriWiriEU???UK225*17*@xxxclxNAUSA225*18*@MortenEUDenmark250*19*@CheckpureNAUSA250*20*@hendrixNAUSA225*21*@crocca86APACAustralia225*22*@JayS20EUGermany250*23*@tcmx3NAUSA250*24*@preizzoEUSweden250*25*@drsmpNAUSA250*26*@outofgamutAPACAustralia225*27*@MOCDaddyNAUSA225*28*@nwshullNAUSA225*29*@thpNAUSA250*30*@BarmoleyNAUSA250*WAITLIST**WAITLIST**WAITLIST**WAITLIST**WAITLIST*31@NagakinNAUSA22532@PenanEUSweden25033@MidsummerNAUSA22534@Receiver52NACanada22535@zeaderanNAUSA22536@EM-LEUSweden22537@SdoEU???Ireland22538@CA_cookNAUSA25039@Giovanny TorresEU???UK22540@ElohEUGermany25041@MesserjocceEUGermany22542@TristanAPACSingapore25043@Marcelo AmaralNAUSA25044@DelatNAUSA22545@ptangEUGermany25046@BoatboyAPACHK25047@gogogo545EUSweden25048@0x0xEUAustria25049@ExistentialHeroNAUSA25050@JayGeeAPACAustralia25051@DarktraderNAUSA25052@Dan EEUSwitzerland25053@CampbellNAUSA25054@big_adventureEUFrance25055@Todd762NAUSA22556@josemartinlopezAPACSingapore25057@KnivpersonEUDenmark25058@pleueNAUSA25059@HamesjoNAUSA25060@jaeysehnNAUSA25061@YG420NAUSA22562@fritzeEUGermany25063@TSF415NAUSA25064@aaoueeeNAUSA25065@msumAPACAustralia25066@pow_powEUGermany25067@thebradleycrewNAUSA22568@doughNAUSA25069@BodineNAUSA25070@RepjapsteelNAUSA22571@captaincaedNAUSA250


----------



## Nagakin

It's okay, I have a consolation knife in my cart 

I missed the last one by 2 and this one by 1, the next one is mine


----------



## Corradobrit1

Congrats to all the WINNERS. I'm impressed by the number who entered.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Nagakin said:


> It's okay, I have a consolation knife in my cart
> 
> I missed the last one by 2 and this one by 1, the next one is mine


Seriously!!??!?
Maybe you're just saving up your luck for the next one!


----------



## Bodine

Congrats to the winners, guess I will buy a new set of golf clubs.


----------



## Nagakin

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Seriously!!??!?
> Maybe you're just saving up your luck for the next one!


Someone here has a contact with Hinoura Sr. or Hashimoto right


----------



## Checkpure

WIth all of the USPS delays this is some much needed good news .


----------



## Midsummer

Congratulations!! He makes remarkable knives and I know this one will be special!


----------



## esoo

Nagakin said:


> It's okay, I have a consolation knife in my cart
> 
> I missed the last one by 2 and this one by 1, the next one is mine



I’d beware the next price jump upwards....


----------



## Slim278




----------



## nwshull

Escalation dominance


----------



## Dan E

ok i am hopelessly on one of the last spots here -- congrats to the winners!


----------



## captaincaed

Nagakin said:


> It's okay, I have a consolation knife in my cart
> 
> I missed the last one by 2 and this one by 1, the next one is mine


Don't do it! 
Hey someone drop.out, Nagakin is an awesome dude and a working cook. One of You home boys doesn't need it that bad. 

Also. Dead last!? I think it's all my anti-nakiri remarks....


----------



## Nagakin

captaincaed said:


> Don't do it!
> Hey someone drop.out, Nagakin is an awesome dude and a working cook. One of You home boys doesn't need it that bad.
> 
> Also. Dead last!? I think it's all my anti-nakiri remarks....


Thanks! I haven't worked a kitchen for a couple seasons though  but things are opening up, so I can't wait to move back into the city and get going again.


----------



## pentryumf

captaincaed said:


> Don't do it!
> Hey someone drop.out, Nagakin is an awesome dude and a working cook. One of You home boys doesn't need it that bad.
> 
> Also. Dead last!? I think it's all my anti-nakiri remarks....



I am positive no one on the list of winners is in need of this knife.

However there is definitely a drop coming soon, It’s inevitable.

Also almost certainly a few of these will end up on BST in the months following delivery.

hope I didn’t offend anyone!


----------



## lemeneid

Bodine said:


> Congrats to the winners, guess I will buy a new set of golf clubs.


Honyaki drivers with Damascus shaft and birchwood handles?


----------



## captaincaed

Nagakin said:


> Thanks! I haven't worked a kitchen for a couple seasons though  but things are opening up, so I can't wait to move back into the city and get going again.


The internet is no place to be honest. Just yell "what he said!" Until someone submits to our flawless logic.


----------



## Nagakin

captaincaed said:


> The internet is no place to be honest. Just yell "what he said!" Until someone submits to our flawless logic.


*ahem* what he said!


----------



## captaincaed

That's the spirit!


----------



## Corradobrit1

GLWS


----------



## YG420

Congrats to the winners and thanks to the organizers for the opportunity!


----------



## Boatboy

Oh well, I guess my next target is to get up to number 38 on the waiting list for the next mass drop


----------



## LAB

[/QUOTE]


pentryumf said:


> I am positive no one on the list of winners is in need of this knife.
> 
> However there is definitely a drop coming soon, It’s inevitable.
> 
> Also almost certainly a few of these will end up on BST in the months following delivery.
> 
> hope I didn’t offend anyone!



I am still waiting on the bst for the first honyaki....


----------



## M1k3

captaincaed said:


> The internet is no place to be honest. Just yell "what he said!" Until someone submits to our flawless logic.


That's what she said.


----------



## Knivperson

First I missed the kaiju, now this one. This year is looking promising . Congrats to the winners.


----------



## lemeneid

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Seriously!!??!?
> Maybe you're just saving up your luck for the next one!


Next drop better be more epic for his sakes


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

captaincaed said:


> Hey someone drop.out, Nagakin is an awesome dude and a working cook. One of You home boys doesn't need it that bad.



Not cool man. 
I set the rules to be fair for everyone: everyone - including Nagakin - had an equal opportunity of getting a knife in both massdrops.

Please don't kill someone's high by asking them to drop out.


----------



## big_adventure

Congratulations to the winners! My jealousy will be strong.


----------



## ragz

The only reasonable action now for those who didn't win is to ask for a custom from Janis.


----------



## preizzo

tanks for the opportunity guys  looking forward to try it it


----------



## alterwisser

ragz said:


> The only reasonable action now for those who didn't win is to ask for a custom from Janis.



Or they can buy a Damascus Xerxes from me.... 

Well, ONE could


----------



## captaincaed

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Not cool man.
> I set the rules to be fair for everyone: everyone - including Nagakin - had an equal opportunity of getting a knife in both massdrops.
> 
> Please don't kill someone's high by asking them to drop out.


I was hoping the tongue in cheek tone would come across.


----------



## Giovanny Torres

Congratulations to the lucky ones and thanks to the organisers for the opportunity, I will follow the process with interest.


----------



## fritze

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## lemeneid

alterwisser said:


> Or they can buy a Damascus Xerxes from me....
> 
> Well, ONE could


How about the bloom steel one?


----------



## alterwisser

lemeneid said:


> How about the bloom steel one?



I’d need to buy that one first


----------



## Eloh

No luck, still watching all the posts by Jannis of course


----------



## ptang

will drool from a distance


----------



## DrEriksson

alterwisser said:


> I’d need to buy that one first


Are you looking at a Steel of Blom, or am I missing a joke?


----------



## WiriWiri

Well this is exciting. Managed to stay alert to this thread until well past the witching hour, when NKN started cutting up the pineapple of grace, clearly a short interlude before the serious business of order randomisation.

This seemed to take some time tbh, so long in fact that I begun to wonder whether this was a particularly large, tough pineapple, or whether NKN had actually eloped with the aforementioned fruit, like some pineapply pervert on the run.

At some point I distractedly challenged myself to cutting up several pineapples to fill the time, serving up with cubes of cheese on sticks in the style of a 70‘s (abigail’s) party. And then the rum punch kicked in

Anyway, to cut an unnecessary story short, I woke up (with half a kebab stuck to my face) and a place in the Xerxes Top 30. 



Cheers to the organisers and all concerned.


----------



## RockyBasel

captaincaed said:


> I was hoping the tongue in cheek tone would come across.



Tongue and cheek came clearly across to me


----------



## RockyBasel

WiriWiri said:


> Well this is exciting. Managed to stay alert to this thread until well past the witching hour, when NKN started cutting up the pineapple of grace, clearly a short interlude before the serious business of order randomisation.
> 
> This seemed to take some time tbh, so long in fact that I begun to wonder whether this was a particularly large, tough pineapple, or whether NKN had actually eloped with the aforementioned fruit, like some pineapply pervert on the run.
> 
> At some point I distractedly challenged myself to cutting up several pineapples to fill the time, serving up with cubes of cheese on sticks in the style of a 70‘s (abigail’s) party. And then the rum punch kicked in
> 
> Anyway, to cut an unnecessary story short, I woke up (with half a kebab stuck to my face) and a place in the Xerxes Top 30.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers to the organisers and all concerned.



Now light the incense about getting the knife to you after brexit - what a shame it would be if we could not ship it to you


----------



## DrEriksson

RockyBasel said:


> Now light the incense about getting the knife to you after brexit - what a shame it would be if we could not ship it to you








List of successful English Channel swimmers - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Luftmensch

@coffeelover191919??


----------



## WiriWiri

RockyBasel said:


> Now light the incense about getting the knife to you after brexit - what a shame it would be if we could not ship it to you



Heh. I’ll be in touch from my secretive offshore island of ??? base to arrange the tax free delivery. We do things different In post EU Brexit Britain - we’re clearly aiming to be the Singapore style free trade area on Europe’s doorstep - and you’re in Switzerland which, frankly, has history in these kind of backdoor shenanigans

How difficult can it be eh?


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Tongue and cheek came clearly across to me


So long as it’s not tongue-in-buttcheek it’s all good


----------



## LAB

Really thankful to be included in this drop.
Look forward to the whole journey!

This is exciting!!


----------



## toddnmd

Luftmensch said:


> @coffeelover191919??



Nah, it’s too early. 

Give him another week or so to come ask for one.


----------



## Luftmensch

toddnmd said:


> Nah, it’s too early.
> 
> Give him another week or so to come ask for one.



Ha! True

Poor fella. Hey @coffeelover191919, I don't mean to make you feel bad. I just thought your persistence after the fact was humorous. We're good people.

I love coffee too


----------



## alterwisser

WiriWiri said:


> Heh. I’ll be in touch from my secretive offshore island of ??? base to arrange the tax free delivery. We do things different In post EU Brexit Britain - we’re clearly aiming to be the Singapore style free trade area on Europe’s doorstep - and you’re in Switzerland which, frankly, has history in these kind of backdoor shenanigans
> 
> How difficult can it be eh?



the difference being: our backdoor is a 10 minute bike ride away. A quite scenic bike ride I might add...


----------



## Corradobrit1

DrEriksson said:


> List of successful English Channel swimmers - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org


Thats so 20th century. Jet-power is how its done in the modern era. Knife stays dry and rust free. Bonus








French 'Flying Man' crosses Channel on jet-powered hoverboard


SANGATTE, France/SAINT MARGARET'S BAY, Britain (Reuters) - French inventor Franky Zapata on Sunday succeeded in crossing the English Channel on a jet-powered hoverboard he designed, zooming over the Strait of Dover in just over 20 minutes.




www.reuters.com


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Thats so 20th century. Jet-power is how its done in the modern era. Knife stays dry and rust free. Bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French 'Flying Man' crosses Channel on jet-powered hoverboard
> 
> 
> SANGATTE, France/SAINT MARGARET'S BAY, Britain (Reuters) - French inventor Franky Zapata on Sunday succeeded in crossing the English Channel on a jet-powered hoverboard he designed, zooming over the Strait of Dover in just over 20 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


Perfect solution for brexit - just let me know how I can add this to “shipping costs”


----------



## Tristan

Missed by 12... sigh


----------



## valdim

Huu la laaaa! 
God is merciful! After my poor WTB thread for Xerxes was not fruitful, now my patience would be rewarded...
BIG thanks to @RockyBasel , @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @lemeneid , for the organization of this 2nd massdrop!
Congats, to the fellow winners!


----------



## RockyBasel

The grace of pineapple is truly flowing


----------



## EM-L

Congrats to all winners! I hope I have better luck next mass drop!


----------



## Ruso

EM-L said:


> Congrats to all winners! I hope I have better luck next mass drop!


Lets hope next one is below $500


----------



## Receiver52

Missed by 4. Feeling lucky if there’s another one. Good news is I don’t have to sell some stuff to pay for this one.


----------



## alterwisser

Ruso said:


> Lets hope next one is below $500



next one is a diamond encrusted Kramer


----------



## RockyBasel

There is no next one, I am done for a while!


----------



## BillHanna

I thought this was your job, now!


----------



## RockyBasel

BillHanna said:


> I thought this was your job, now!



It was a fun job while it lasted too - and it’s not done yet - Xerses!


----------



## BillHanna

Alright @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @alterwisser! Start working on that HSC or Puig Drop.


----------



## Corradobrit1

BillHanna said:


> Alright @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @alterwisser! Start working on that HSC or Puig Drop.


Racquin si vou plait


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Ruso said:


> Lets hope next one is below $500



Next massdrop prototype leaked!!!






More seriously, I have thought about doing a "minidrop" with an up-and-coming smith - but for now its Xerxes all the way!


----------



## alterwisser

BillHanna said:


> Alright @nakiriknaifuwaifu and @alterwisser! Start working on that HSC or Puig Drop.



who?

i am retiring


----------



## Delat

nakiriknaifuwaifu said:


> Next massdrop prototype leaked!!!
> View attachment 120754
> 
> 
> More seriously, I have thought about doing a "minidrop" with an up-and-coming smith - but for now its Xerxes all the way!



Marketing literature says: Honyaki with a relatively thick spine but dramatic taper starting from a high blade road and what appears to be a concave S-grind reminiscent of Dalman. Offered without handle for user customization. Manufacturer keeps the exact blade material secret but it sharpens easily on the stones and is reportedly simple to thin.


----------



## Corradobrit1

alterwisser said:


> next one is a diamond encrusted Kramer


Something like this? Only $16K. Please form an orderly line


----------



## RockyBasel

Corradobrit1 said:


> Something like this? Only $16K. Please form an orderly line
> 
> View attachment 120760


You are kidding me - does this actually exist?


----------



## WiriWiri

Almost certainly. There‘s a market for any old dogturd if it’s covered in enough diamonds and/or gold. There’s probably some Sheikh or Russian gangster somewhere clutching a 24 carat Swarovski-encrusted Chelsea Miller santoku right now,.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> You are kidding me - does this actually exist?


Sure does. Its a Nesmuk. As owned by Kim Kardashian... probably
Coming to a Massdrop near you ....soon





Swarovski Studded Nesmuk Cooking Knifes – The World’s Finest Chef’s Knife – eXtravaganzi


Swarovski Studded Nesmuk Cooking Knifes – The World’s Finest Chef’s Knife




www.extravaganzi.com


----------



## tcmx3

Corradobrit1 said:


> Sure does. Its a Nesmuk. As owned by Kim Kardashian... probably
> Coming to a Massdrop near you ....soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swarovski Studded Nesmuk Cooking Knifes – The World’s Finest Chef’s Knife – eXtravaganzi
> 
> 
> Swarovski Studded Nesmuk Cooking Knifes – The World’s Finest Chef’s Knife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.extravaganzi.com



if I buy one will they be able to afford a better editor for their ad copy?


----------



## WiriWiri

Ha - I was guessing about the Swarovski stuff, but truth is as strange as fiction here.

As a confession I once briefly worked for an ad agency specialising in marketing ultra high end London properties. (think Oligarch/ deposed tyrant level spend). You‘d be surprised by what counts as taste in that market - after a few months of writing endlessly about gold and diamond coated bathroom fittings and sodding lux marble you kind of lose the will to live


----------



## RockyBasel

16K for that swarkowski Damascus.

I am set for the next Massdrop


----------



## nwshull

Next one needs to be Chelsea Miller forged TF-finished collab.


----------



## Xerxes

Hi guys, here is the first short video. Please excuse me if I seem a little tired. Small children sometimes don't let you sleep well ;-)

Next I'll make a dummy of the knife so that you can get a better impression.

Have a nice day.

Video


----------



## Checkpure

Xerxes said:


> Hi guys, here is the first short video. Please excuse me if I seem a little tired. Small children sometimes don't let you sleep well ;-)
> 
> Next I'll make a dummy of the knife so that you can get a better impression.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Video


Very cool! Thanks for sharing the behind the curtains stuff. Very excited for this knife.


----------



## RockyBasel

Thank you Jannis - it’s a great workshop and we are looking forward to seeing more - also, let us see some bloomery steel if you have any lying around


----------



## lemeneid

Xerxes said:


> Hi guys, here is the first short video. Please excuse me if I seem a little tired. Small children sometimes don't let you sleep well ;-)
> 
> Next I'll make a dummy of the knife so that you can get a better impression.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Video


Is it me or do knife makers have epic beards? First Robin, now Jannis, next drop better be another knifemaker with an epic beard too!


----------



## Corradobrit1

lemeneid said:


> Is it me or do knife makers have epic beards? First Robin, now Jannis, next drop better be another knifemaker with an epic beard too!


Hello, Raquin.....tradition must be maintained.


----------



## RockyBasel

I think Jannis’ beard has an HRC of at least 63 and a healthy taper


----------



## Lars

This massdrop thing really brings a whole new dimension to the forum. It's very cool to follow the interaction with the smiths. I will enjoy watching from the sidelines. Thanks for making this happen, guys.


----------



## hmh

Please please please do a Raquin massdrop next.


----------



## hmh

Xerxes said:


> Hi guys, here is the first short video. Please excuse me if I seem a little tired. Small children sometimes don't let you sleep well ;-)
> 
> Next I'll make a dummy of the knife so that you can get a better impression.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Video





Corradobrit1 said:


> Hello, Raquin.....tradition must be maintained.



Really cool video. It' great to see all the tools. Gives a better idea of the overall process.


----------



## RockyBasel

hmh said:


> Please please please do a Raquin massdrop next.



As long as he does not shave his beard


----------



## lemeneid

Clean shaven bastard, no wonder his knives are so sh1t!!!!!


----------



## RockyBasel

lemeneid said:


> Clean shaven bastard, no wonder his knives are so sh1t!!!!!


Imagine how much better they could be if he grew a Viking beard


----------



## ian

lemeneid said:


> Is it me or do knife makers have epic beards? First Robin, now Jannis, next drop better be another knifemaker with an epic beard too!



@Isasmedjan


----------



## RockyBasel

Yanick - truly one of the best, but does he have a beard?


----------



## Checkpure

I have an "epic beard" but can't make a knife. I can however shave with one but I don't...hence the beard.


----------



## Corradobrit1

RockyBasel said:


> Yanick - truly one of the best, but does he have a beard?


Tough one. Short answer is yes, but not always. Def not epic grade though.......so doesn't cut the mustard


----------



## BillHanna

Let him know it’s time to grow.


----------



## RockyBasel

I have actually never seen Yanick’s picture


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

Found an old picture of Yanick delivering fresh gyutos and some baguettes


----------



## Corradobrit1

And with beard, or should I say stubble. Pitiful. 








La Salvetat-Peyralès. Un coutelier d'expérience


Damas, guillochage, mitres, trempe, yanagiba ou 12C27, un code secret ? Non, un vocabulaire mystérieux pour le profane mais des termes spécifiques à la coutellerie, une passion que Yanick Puig perfectionne depuis une...




www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## RockyBasel

He must have made my knife before he shaved. Because the Yanick’s I have give anything else I have a run for the money - that’s how good they are


----------



## lemeneid

RockyBasel said:


> Imagine how much better they could be if he grew a Viking beard


If you’re doing a Japanese massdrop, the maker has to have an epic beard and forge his knives wearing only fundoshi whilst screaming Teeeeeeeee Efffffffffffff continuously at 3am in the dead of night.


----------



## xxxclx

lemeneid said:


> If you’re doing a Japanese massdrop, the maker has to have an epic beard and forge his knives wearing only fundoshi whilst screaming Teeeeeeeee Efffffffffffff continuously at 3am in the dead of night.



maybe tf is running a side hustle in the Japanese Diet


----------



## Knivperson

That workshop is so much more tidy and clean than the japanese ones ive seen in fx Maxims videos or in Springhammer. Very nice.


----------



## big_adventure

lemeneid said:


> If you’re doing a Japanese massdrop, the maker has to have an epic beard and forge his knives wearing only fundoshi whilst screaming Teeeeeeeee Efffffffffffff continuously at 3am in the dead of night.


I'd pay an extra hundred for that.


----------



## valdim

Janis made a great video indeed. I wonder one thing at the moment, (out of curiosity only) - did the beard appear after the first knife's kanji or before that?
I hope we will see also selected moments of the smithing and production of the knives from the massdrop.


----------



## lemeneid

Uh oh. Hope he’s fine and well. Take care!


----------



## LAB

Hope its not as bad as it sounds... hope he recovers soon...


----------



## WiriWiri

Good luck on your recovery Jannis. No rush from here, so please take care and look after yourself


----------



## Corradobrit1

Speedy recovery Jannis. On the bright side hospital food in Germany looks yummy.


----------



## outofgamut

Far out! 

I also hope he’ll get better soon. Lucky he lives in country with universal healthcare. There’s not going to be a cent to pay for him at the end of his admission.


----------



## TSF415

Sending some healing energy that way. Get well.

On a side note, that hospital plate definitely looks a lot better than the **** they serve you in the US.


----------



## Chopper88

Fwiw, I'm happy it says _when_ I will be able to go home and _when_ I will be able to go back to work.

Hope it's not too bad, take care Jannis!


----------



## Mrchainsaw

What is kkf knifedrop mean?


----------



## M1k3

Mrchainsaw said:


> What is kkf knifedrop mean?


When your hands are all wet and/or oily and you drop your knife.


----------



## lemeneid

M1k3 said:


> When your hands are all wet and/or oily and you drop your knife.


And here I thought it was the gateway to breaking relationships and ending in divorce and losing more money in the process?


----------



## alterwisser

outofgamut said:


> Far out!
> 
> I also hope he’ll get better soon. Lucky he lives in country with universal healthcare. There’s not going to be a cent to pay for him at the end of his admission.



As a self-employed knifemaker he’s not covered by the mandatory health insurance. He has to buy his own, private health insurance. If he pays a cent or not depends on his insurance, co-pays, deductibles etc.


----------



## outofgamut

alterwisser said:


> As a self-employed knifemaker he’s not covered by the mandatory health insurance. He has to buy his own, private health insurance. If he pays a cent or not depends on his insurance, co-pays, deductibles etc.



You're correct.

But the gist remains: while the injury may be severe the health care costs associated with this injury will not add a significant burden to him.


----------



## alterwisser

outofgamut said:


> You're correct.
> 
> But the gist remains: while the injury may be severe the health care costs associated with this injury will not add a significant burden to him.



That is correct.

And knowing him (and Germans in general) he will have the appropriate insurance in place that covers his lost income …


----------



## LAB

Anyone heard back on how Jannis is doing? I hope he is recovery well


----------



## nwshull

Any idea of a revised time frame? 

To be clear, I'm not saying start work now. Just want to know when to expect to cut the check.


----------



## JayS20

He should have started physical rehab or close to it.
It will take at least one more month for him to be able to start really small works again. So it will take him quite some time to be able to fully work and he still has some other projects. I would say expect at least 4 months for a generous estimation.
Since I guess quite some are wondering and there have been no answers I thought I will share the information I have. This is no official statement and let's call it hearsay. Hope he recovers well and fully.


----------



## LAB

Wow that is some serious injury...
I can't speak for the rest, but I am in no hurry for knife.
Much rather he start work when he is well and ready.


----------



## Xerxes

Hi Guys,

after a long time I'll get back to you. Before I explain to you what has happened in the meantime, I would like to apologize for waiting so long for another message from me.

Shortly after I posted the video about my workshop here, I had a serious accident at work, as a result of which I had a long hospital stay and a complicated operation. After the operation, it was uncertain how things would go from here. According to the doctors, the chances were good that I would be fully able to work again. However, no one could tell me how long it would take to recover. For the first month after the operation, I was able to get out of bed for 1-3 hours a day. Unfortunately, at least at the beginning, there was no continuous improvement, instead I had to accept a few more setbacks and medical treatments. In the meantime, with extensive rehabilitation and daily physiotherapy, I have managed to be able to work on a small scale again. I can be upright most of the day and, depending on my form, I can do 2-4 hours of light physical work per day. At the moment there is a continuous improvement, but in my opinion it will be many months before I am fully operational again. And it remains doubtful whether a full-time job as a knifesmith will do me any good in the long run.
Of course, this is a difficult situation because my current workload is just enough to cover the company's fixed costs. But that's another topic.

Now we come to the mass drop. You can already guess it for sure. In my current situation, I don't feel able to do the massdrop. There are several reasons for this:

- Due to my limited ability to work, the production of the knives would take longer than average.

- For the production of the blanks it takes a few weeks of heavy forging work. I don't want to do that to my body in the current situation.

- My current state of health is anything but constant. Should I fail in the middle of production and be forced to repay down payments that have already been received, that would be a financial disaster for me.

I would like to apologize very much to you for not being able to carry out this great project with you and I hope for your understanding.

At this point, however, I would like to make one more thing clear: I was really looking forward to the project, and for a variety of reasons. The technical advancement, the possibility to make many knife lovers happy, the presentation in an English-speaking forum. It annoys me immensely that this is not possible now. For this reason I don't want to cancel the project entirely. Maybe in a few months or years I will be able to implement such an extensive project. And then nothing stands in the way of a new edition of the Massdrop from my side.

With this in mind, I wish you all good health and a great summer.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Have a great recovery! Many years yet to make and enjoy knives!


----------



## ModRQC

Best wishes.


----------



## LAB

Please do get well soon! I think that is the most important thing at the moment.
Don't worry a thing about the massdrop. 

For one, I vote that we keep this open ended. I think the offer is very appealing, and considering where we are, I am happy to wait it out until you are ready for such an endeavor. There is no real difference at least to me, if the knives comes in today, or years from today.
Please don't put any pressure on yourself.


----------



## Matus

Get well soon Jannis. Best wishes.


----------



## KO88

* get well as good as before and soon as possible! *


----------



## Luftmensch

@Xerxes, health first. 

Recovery from a serious accident is hard enough in the best of conditions. No need to make that any more difficult by doing heavy labour. The world is also uncertain and anxious-making at this particular moment in time. Mitigating extra stress and financial risks is completely rational! KKF would prefer you are in good health and financially stable!

I hope that, given time, you make a full recovery! And I hope it is soon!


----------



## TSF415

Get well


----------



## tchan001

Get well. We look forward to your return.


----------



## WiriWiri

Thanks Jannis. Appreciate you taking the time to explain and entirely understand - recuperation and the longer term health/career implications are far more important than taking on another challenging project at this time.

Wishing you all the very best with your recovery - physio is no fun and the gradual/faltering/painful nature of progress can be endlessly frustrating - but it sounds like you‘re doing pretty well all things considering. Here’s hoping that things gradually become more straightforward and you find the right balance

Best wishes again. And rest assured that if you do ever want to pick this project up again there‘ll still be interest


----------



## Hamesjo

Best wishes to you and hope you recover at a pace that brings you joy


----------



## valdim

Well, as @Luftmensch said - "Health first".
I wish you to recover fully, Jannis and then, we will see.
As long as I am among the selected, I can wait, no worries about that.


----------



## natto

This looks like no gain left. Cancelling this massdrop to relieve Xerxes might be a good idea.


----------



## Chopper88

Take care Jannis, get well soon, as it's the only thing that _really_ matters in the long run.


----------



## WiriWiri

natto said:


> This looks like no gain left. Cancelling this massdrop to relieve Xerxes might be a good idea.



It is effectively cancelled AFAIC. I can’t speak for everyone ‘on the list’ obviously, but I think there’s expectation that the Massdrop will happen now*. If Jannis does make the full recovery we’re all hoping for, comes back raring to resume this project in the future, KKF will likely still be here and something can be worked out. Again, no expectations.

Best wishes again Jannis.


* Or at least, I’ve already been freeing up some of the Xerxes reserve knife budget for some time. In Jannis’ best interests, you understand


----------



## DrEriksson

Great to see a reply, but also sad to see that the accident results in such long-lasting effects. I wish you all the best in recovery, and fingers crossed that we get to follow the massdrop some time in the future.


----------



## valdim

Xerxes said:


> At this point, however, I would like to make one more thing clear: I was really looking forward to the project, and for a variety of reasons. The technical advancement, the possibility to make many knife lovers happy, the presentation in an English-speaking forum. It annoys me immensely that this is not possible now. For this reason I don't want to cancel the project entirely.





natto said:


> This looks like no gain left. Cancelling this massdrop to relieve Xerxes might be a good idea.



As far as I understand from Jannis' post, his intention is against cancelling this massdrop. Let's leave to Xerces the decision if he wants to be relieved and how this may happen. Besides, let's also consider that the "fortuned" members of KKF have something to lose if the massdrop is cancelled.


----------



## lemeneid

Take care Jannis. Best wishes and hope you recover fully from your accident!


----------



## natto

valdim said:


> As far as I understand from Jannis' post, his intention is against cancelling this massdrop.


Thank you, I missed that point.


----------



## dough

Since I never got to join you cool people who got picked… some who were picked for both… maybe just maybe I can hold out hope that when this finally happens I can possibly find a way into one of these. Like a fungus I will lurk in the shadows. 

On a real note it’s just great to hear anything positive about jannis and whether he can make a knife or not I really just wish that guy the best going foward.


----------



## Barmoley

Get well soon Jannis.


----------



## Delat

OMG so sorry to hear how serious the accident was. Wishing Jannis all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jovidah

I wish you all the best on a full recovery. In the end your health is the most important thing you have, so naturally that should always get first priority.


----------



## M1k3

@Xerxes sorry to hear. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## ian

We’ll be thinking of you.


----------



## Knivperson

So sorry to hear about the accident! :'(

You're such a great artist and craftman. Even though I didn't win the massdrop lottery, I'm still dreaming of having one of your knives one day. Get well soon, take your time, and don't worry about the massdrop. All the best.


----------



## Dhoff

Fingers crossed you have a full recovery Jannis.


----------



## big_adventure

I'm late and wasn't lucky enough in the draw to be part of the massdrop, but none of that matters: best wishes to you, Jannis, for a full recovery.


----------



## RockyBasel

Jannis, get well soon, I k ow you will, and we wish to hear from you soon.


----------



## valdim

Hi guys, I just received a newsletter from Jannis. The news are good -both about him and the knife making.
I hope he will text here, too.


----------



## RockyBasel

Yup - newsletter was encouraging and suggested he will be selling knives on his website 

but that he will reduce his output to halftime due to his injuries


----------



## LAB

Nice!.. well I am still game... but if he is at half time, hope he takes it slow...


----------



## valdim

Taking into account the increased frequency of newsletters, I assume that our lovely community may expect news from Jannis...
I would be happy to receive such in particular about this massdrop.
And I am really glad this great blacksmith is recovering.


----------



## LAB

HI Guys, Just keeping this alive. Do you think this is still going to happen? again timing is not an issue lol


----------



## ian

LAB said:


> HI Guys, Just keeping this alive. Do you think this is still going to happen? again timing is not an issue lol



I think Jannis (or the massdroppers) will revive the thread if he has recovered sufficiently and feels up to the massdrop.


----------



## valdim

ian said:


> I think Jannis (or the massdroppers) will revive the thread if he has recovered sufficiently and feels up to the mas


+1
Looking forward.


----------



## cantdecidewhichone

In for one whenever it happens!


----------

